# Lounge > Travel and Vacation >  Anyone travel to Mexico recently?

## eblend

Hi guys, going to Mexico this Saturday (fingers crossed) and confused about the entry requirements. WestJet says you have to fill out a form from Mexico immigrations, but when I go to fill it out, there is some notice in broken English that says it has to be done 12 hours before...and if international traveler then done on arrival..I think that's what they are trying to say. Anyone done this recently and have any input? Ideally I can get it done ahead of time.

EDIT: 
Found an FAQ in English on their site, which for some reason wasn't under "Information for International Travellers"....or if it was, at least it wasn't in English. Anyways, there it says this:

"Do I need to complete the Health Questionnaire if I'm a passenger coming from an international flight with México as a destination?
Yes. All foreigners that have as a destination any Mexican airport must complete the Health Questionnaire at the Vuela Seguro site, either when they arrive, or 12 hours before their arrival. All passengers with boarding pass must complete their Questionnaire, regardless if age and nationality."

So sounds like I might be able to do this the morning of my flight...maybe...says 12 hours before arrival..6 hour flight, so can probably do it 6 hours before flight...different info at different places. If anyone has real hand-on experience please do share.


EDIT 2: 
More conflicting information:

"What happens with my information after I fill the test using the platform?
The resulting QR is valid for 3 hours after your departure. Then it will be cancelled. Therefore, in any other flight within Mexican territory you must register your new flight in the Vuela Seguro Platform and complete a new Questionnaire. This new QR Code will also be valid for 3 hours after departure."

QR code only good for 3 hours...yet you can fill out questionnaire 12 hours in advance...maybe...wtf? Maybe it's for domestic travel only....who the hell knows.

----------


## The_Penguin

Yeah, it's confusing. We're going on Friday (hopefully)

----------


## 03ozwhip

A nurse friend of mine just got back, however, she isn't vaccinated, so may be different. I *think she had to get a negative test, but she definitely has to quarantine for 14 days, not sure if that helps.

----------


## jabjab

> A nurse friend of mine just got back, however, she isn't vaccinated, so may be different. I *think she had to get a negative test, but she definitely has to quarantine for 14 days, not sure if that helps.



I thought the non vaccinated can't board planes or trains?

My mom is going on Monday with sunwing, definitely conflicting info if she needs a pcr even tho she's fully vaccinated

----------


## tcon

Where are you guys staying?
We have a trip booked for late January at the Hilton in PV. Very excited to finally travel again.
From what I understand the questionnaire can be done WITHIN 12 hours, IE if you did it 13 hours before you arrive in Mexico, that is too long of a period in which you may have picked up covid, even though you 'cleared' yourself in the questionnaire.
Remember, Mexico wants your tourist dollars, they aren't trying to screw anyone over.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I thought the non vaccinated can't board planes or trains?
> 
> My mom is going on Monday with sunwing, definitely conflicting info if she needs a pcr even tho she's fully vaccinated



Don't quote me, but unvaxxed can still travel with restrictions until *I think* then end of the month.

----------


## eblend

> Where are you guys staying?
> We have a trip booked for late January at the Hilton in PV. Very excited to finally travel again.
> From what I understand the questionnaire can be done WITHIN 12 hours, IE if you did it 13 hours before you arrive in Mexico, that is too long of a period in which you may have picked up covid, even though you 'cleared' yourself in the questionnaire.
> Remember, Mexico wants your tourist dollars, they aren't trying to screw anyone over.



Gran Bahia Principe Tulum for us, two weeks to make up for the week we missed last year! Might give a call to WestJet this afternoon to confirm the requirements, will post back.

----------


## JordanLotoski

I am here now and return tonight

Leaving Calgary no PCR test required, Proof of Vax to get on the plane (Westjet)

Returning, I just did a drive though PCR test, cost 120usd and show Vax

No issues at all as I was just here a few months ago. Pretty easy of you have been Vaccinated

Good luck

----------


## rx7boi

Can confirm what Jordan said. Got back from Cabo on Saturday.

No entry requirements.

PCR test must be valid within 72 hours of your return flight. Lab tech came to our room onsite to do the test, got results by email the same day.

----------


## eblend

> Can confirm what Jordan said. Got back from Cabo on Saturday.
> 
> No entry requirements.
> 
> PCR test must be valid within 72 hours of your return flight. Lab tech came to our room onsite to do the test, got results by email the same day.



Didn't you have to fill a questionnaire going to Mexico?

----------


## The_Penguin

> Can confirm what Jordan said. Got back from Cabo on Saturday.
> 
> No entry requirements.
> 
> PCR test must be valid within 72 hours of your return flight. Lab tech came to our room onsite to do the test, got results by email the same day.



How much was the on-site test? Provided by the facility you stayed in, or elsewhere?

----------


## rx7boi

@eblend
 Yes, they'll give you a declaration form to fill out that you give on your way out of the airport. I think we also filled out a brief COVID questionnaire but honestly we may as well not have, with how lax things were lol.

@The_Penguin
 Onsite test was $95USD per person. I think the resort works with a 3rd party lab to provide PCR test but they also had a medical office onsite (probably for the Antigen test). We got results the same day. YMMV.

----------


## eblend

> @eblend
>  Yes, they'll give you a declaration form to fill out that you give on your way out of the airport. I think we also filled out a brief COVID questionnaire but honestly we may as well not have, with how lax things were lol.
> 
> @The_Penguin
>  Onsite test was $95USD per person. I think the resort works with a 3rd party lab to provide PCR test but they also had a medical office onsite (probably for the Antigen test). We got results the same day. YMMV.



Thanks for the info. Yah reading on various places....some people get all prepped and then nothing is ever checked....I got to Mexico often, only didn't go last year, so making up for it this year with 2 weeks...so most of the process is clear except for this stupid questionnaire, but seems like noone cares about it. I will still fill it out tonight within 12 hours of flight and bring it.

----------


## Euro_Trash

Just want to confirm (even though I’ve read it over and over) - we don’t need any Covid test prior to arriving at the airport if we are going to Mexico?

----------


## eblend

> Just want to confirm (even though I’ve read it over and over) - we don’t need any Covid test prior to arriving at the airport if we are going to Mexico?



No test required (as of 12/3/2021), just need test to come back to Canada.

----------


## cidley69

Have vacation booked for Jan 22-29. Tomorrow is last day to cancel for full cash refund. After that can cancel and get travel credit only.

Feels like a full international travel ban may be imminent.

Any prognostications?

----------


## ExtraSlow

If there's a ban you get your money back. If not, enjoy your trip.

----------


## jabjab

You do not need to test for covid GOING to Mexico. My mother did a pcr test for on the way back but nobody in Calgary or Mexico asked for it, waste of money.

You will need to download a arrivecan app that asks you to upload your passport and vaccinated status.

----------


## Misterman

> Have vacation booked for Jan 22-29. Tomorrow is last day to cancel for full cash refund. After that can cancel and get travel credit only.
> 
> Feels like a full international travel ban may be imminent.
> 
> Any prognostications?




I'm leaving Feb 8. If they fuck me out of my vacation again, then so be it. Certainly not going to preemptively cancel based on what a magic 8-ball tells me about the potential actions of the federal government. If they shut down flights again, then Ill take my refund and put it away for when I can try to book the trip a 3rd time.

----------


## cidley69

Anyone know if the PCR testing requirement changes for people that have been confirmed to have Covid already?

Our entire household tested positive through AHS testing on Jan 3. Returning from 7 days in Mexico on Jan 29. Will a PCR test prior to return flight still test positive due to residual Covid in our systems?

----------


## jabjab

> Anyone know if the PCR testing requirement changes for people that have been confirmed to have Covid already?
> 
> Our entire household tested positive through AHS testing on Jan 3. Returning from 7 days in Mexico on Jan 29. Will a PCR test prior to return flight still test positive due to residual Covid in our systems?



I've heard that sometimes it can detect it, the tests can un unreliable. Chances are you won't test positive in Mexico tho, they don't want it to get out that a resort has infected people or their tourism will drop.

----------


## gwill

> Anyone know if the PCR testing requirement changes for people that have been confirmed to have Covid already?
> 
> Our entire household tested positive through AHS testing on Jan 3. Returning from 7 days in Mexico on Jan 29. Will a PCR test prior to return flight still test positive due to residual Covid in our systems?



I had family who tested positive who did rapid tests a few times afterwards. They had negative results each time.

----------


## pheoxs

Unless they’ve changed it does the arrivacan app not accept a positive pcr test within the past 6 months as a substitute for needing to take pcr tests to travel?

----------


## Xtrema

> Anyone know if the PCR testing requirement changes for people that have been confirmed to have Covid already?
> 
> Our entire household tested positive through AHS testing on Jan 3. Returning from 7 days in Mexico on Jan 29. Will a PCR test prior to return flight still test positive due to residual Covid in our systems?



Keep your positive result, your family just got free passes to return without PCR test.




> You must provide proof of a COVID-19 negative molecular test result to enter Canada OR proof of a previous positive test result taken between 14 and 180 days ago (starting January 15, 2022, between 10 and 180 days ago).



https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...ng-into-canada

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Chances are you won't test positive in Mexico tho, they don't want it to get out that a resort has infected people or their tourism will drop.



False.

I know someone in hotel prison there at this moment.

----------


## KO22

I just got back to Cabo at the end of December - tested positive on Dec 24th via PCR - took a few rapid tests subsequent days as they were cheaper and all positive. Was suppose to come home xmas day but ya that didnt happen, and you're not forced to stay or isolate anywhere... I ended up leaving my resort and went to an airbnb in downtown for a few days.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I just got back to Cabo at the end of December - tested positive on Dec 24th via PCR - took a few rapid tests subsequent days as they were cheaper and all positive. Was suppose to come home xmas day but ya that didnt happen, and you're not forced to stay or isolate anywhere... I ended up leaving my resort and went to an airbnb in downtown for a few days. May or may not have snuck back in but



Maybe you weren't forced to but they sure are. And it sounds like hell. Moved to a tiny ass room with no view, one small balcony that gets 2 hours sun a day but doesn't even have a table. Standard food menu, same thing every day. No access to alcohol. No freedom to leave until the test is negative.

----------


## KO22

Seriously? Damn... Where did they stay? It was complete opposite where I was at. Ordered a bunch of beers the second I arrived in my new room LOL.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Seriously? Damn... Where did they stay? It was complete opposite where I was at. Ordered a bunch of beers the second I arrived in my new room LOL.



I don't know the name off hand, something too long to be worth remembering but I know it's a new one and "high end" if that really applies to AYCE Bulk Barn vacations lol I just get updates every day because their ex is back here with the kids.

----------


## Misterman

> Keep your positive result, your family just got free passes to return without PCR test.
> 
> 
> 
> https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...ng-into-canada



I was reading this too. Seems like if you're planning to go out of country, your best bet is to just obtain some positive test result paperwork from a friend or family that you can photoshop your own name into. I've heard of people in Mexico getting scammed with positive test results and given the run around and having to pay more money to get their negative results. Would be cheap insurance to just have a positive test result on hand from Canada.

----------


## yipb

> Keep your positive result, your family just got free passes to return without PCR test.
> 
> 
> 
> https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...ng-into-canada



Are the ones from ahs accepted by the federal government? I think they had a rule that pcr must be done outside of Canada, but I’m not sure if that is only for negative tests

----------


## cidley69

Found the Gov Canada page that notes Covid test requirements: https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...try-vaccinated

Providing proof of your result
When you arrive at the border, you must present an accepted negative molecular test result (paper or electronic proof) or proof of a previous positive molecular test result taken between 14 and 180 days (starting January 15, 2022, between 10 and 180 days ago) that includes:
Traveller name and date of birth
Name and civic address of the laboratory/clinic/facility that administered the test
The date on which the test was taken
The type of test taken
The test result

The Alberta MyHealthRecords (https://myhealthrecords.alberta.ca/) Covid test result page is missing much of this info. 

Has anyone actually used a positive Covid test for re-entry into Canada that can comment?

----------


## tonytiger55

A friend of mine got covid, delta variant. 
Her ex husband took the kids to Mexico. She picked the kids up from the airport. Ex husband and kids were infected. She got covid from them and it kicked the crap outa her(she was double vaxxed). So watch out.

----------


## gwill

remember the good old times when it was just the degenerate heathens who refused to get vaccinated causing all the issues???? Those were simpler times

----------


## eblend

> I've heard that sometimes it can detect it, the tests can un unreliable. Chances are you won't test positive in Mexico tho, they don't want it to get out that a resort has infected people or their tourism will drop.



Not really true. I just got back a few weeks ago. I did the test at the hotel, and at the one I stayed at they actually did two (Gran Bahia Principe) tests, one as a nasal PCR and another as a throat swap antigen. The reason they did the antigen is to get quick results to know if they should isolate you (although that would only be the last few days of your vacation) and the main PCR test is the longer 48 hours for your flight. When we were there we walked around at night and saw what we thought was room service, but the resort doesn't really do much room service...and they had small little trucks with food trays out back....took me a bit to clue in that this was a quarantine unit. I am member of their club at that resort and spoke to the concierge guy and he told me that if you test positive, you can stay at the resort for free until you test negative, but have to pay for your tests to come back. At that resort it's I think $40 for antigen and $90USD for PCR...so it could add up, don't know how often they make you test.

----------


## Misterman

For those that tested positive IN Mexico. What actually happened? This is a giant oversight of information on the Canada site. You're not required to show any actual test paperwork to flight crew for your return flight, they can check for a receipt for testing. So who is denying you entry to Canada?? In theory according to the Canada website, you could test positive, get on your plane back to Canada, then the border agent would likely direct you to quarantine when you show them a positive test result at immigration. Are people freaking out when they get a positive test, and then self reporting and being told to stay in Mexico? Or is this all handled through the arriveCan app, and it instructs you not to show up for your flight if you enter a positive test result into the app?

----------


## jabjab

> For those that tested positive IN Mexico. What actually happened? This is a giant oversight of information on the Canada site. You're not required to show any actual test paperwork to flight crew for your return flight, they can check for a receipt for testing. So who is denying you entry to Canada?? In theory according to the Canada website, you could test positive, get on your plane back to Canada, then the border agent would likely direct you to quarantine when you show them a positive test result at immigration. Are people freaking out when they get a positive test, and then self reporting and being told to stay in Mexico? Or is this all handled through the arriveCan app, and it instructs you not to show up for your flight if you enter a positive test result into the app?



I believe the arriveCan app asks for proof of vax AND a negative result. I guess you could just land in Canada and say oops? take a test there and they send you home to quarantine.

----------


## lasimmon

> For those that tested positive IN Mexico. What actually happened? This is a giant oversight of information on the Canada site. You're not required to show any actual test paperwork to flight crew for your return flight, they can check for a receipt for testing. So who is denying you entry to Canada?? In theory according to the Canada website, you could test positive, get on your plane back to Canada, then the border agent would likely direct you to quarantine when you show them a positive test result at immigration. Are people freaking out when they get a positive test, and then self reporting and being told to stay in Mexico? Or is this all handled through the arriveCan app, and it instructs you not to show up for your flight if you enter a positive test result into the app?



They have always checked my negative test before getting on the plane.

----------


## pheoxs

> For those that tested positive IN Mexico. What actually happened? This is a giant oversight of information on the Canada site. You're not required to show any actual test paperwork to flight crew for your return flight, they can check for a receipt for testing. So who is denying you entry to Canada?? In theory according to the Canada website, you could test positive, get on your plane back to Canada, then the border agent would likely direct you to quarantine when you show them a positive test result at immigration. Are people freaking out when they get a positive test, and then self reporting and being told to stay in Mexico? Or is this all handled through the arriveCan app, and it instructs you not to show up for your flight if you enter a positive test result into the app?



If you don't have the ArriveCAN app filled out with a receipt from that, you'll be fined something like 5k+$ when you get to Canada customs. On top of that I'd presume most of the airlines check the negative test requirements as part the boarding process. The same as your ID, ticket, vaccine status, etc.

----------


## rx7boi

> They have always checked my negative test before getting on the plane.



+1, Westjet checked our negative test which was sent to our email as well as the ArriveCAN app.

----------


## Misterman

Hopefully someone that was actually positive chimes in. 

I'm just curious is all since the Canada site is such a clusterfuck. I'm assuming the reason they say receipt is all you have to show is due to privacy laws that technically mean you don't have to show any medical paperwork to some minimum wage airport worker in Mexico.

----------


## lasimmon

> Hopefully someone that was actually positive chimes in. 
> 
> I'm just curious is all since the Canada site is such a clusterfuck. I'm assuming the reason they say receipt is all you have to show is due to privacy laws that technically mean you don't have to show any medical paperwork to some minimum wage airport worker in Mexico.



You need to show a positive test from 14 - 180 days prior or a negative test. They specifically look for your name, birthday, test result, test time and test type. At least my 3 flights back to Canada that is how it was done.

----------


## Misterman

> You need to show a positive test from 14 - 180 days prior or a negative test. They specifically look for your name, birthday, test result, test time and test type. At least my 3 flights back to Canada that is how it was done.



This is not what I was asking about. I am specifically asking about the event of getting a positive test result IN Mexico. 

And yes I am aware of what they might be asking to see at the airport. But as this does not appear to be a requirement to show anyone according to the Canadian government, it left me curious as to what is actually stopping positive travellers from returning on their flight.

----------


## tcon

I see someone mentioned they got their Mexican PCR results back same-day, is that the norm? If so, I'm assuming it's pretty safe to wait to get tested until the last day before flying out?

----------


## pheoxs

> I see someone mentioned they got their Mexican PCR results back same-day, is that the norm? If so, I'm assuming it's pretty safe to wait to get tested until the last day before flying out?



There are different kinds of pcr tests. You can get rapid pcr tests that are ~30 minute results

----------


## killramos

I had PCR results in Hawaii in 40 minutes.

I’ve heard the Mexico results show up within a few seconds of payment  :ROFL!:

----------


## phreezee

> I had PCR results in Hawaii in 40 minutes.
> 
> I’ve heard the Mexico results show up within a few seconds of payment



Where did you go in Hawaii? I'm looking for a testing facility in Honolulu.

----------


## killramos

Maui. I used Doctors to go, not sure if they have a shop in Honolulu.

----------


## phreezee

Ok thanks anyway. I'll probably end up buying the self test kits. Has anyone had experience using those for their return to Canada?

----------


## jabjab

Just came back from the UK and had a few connections and some airports don't care about pcr tests but Paris analyzed my negative pcr test like it was a fake. Shitty airport with rude ass people

----------


## haggis88

> Just came back from the UK and had a few connections and some airports don't care about pcr tests but Paris analyzed my negative pcr test like it was a fake. Shitty airport with rude ass people



CDG was like that before COVID, can only imagine how bad it is now

I imagine YUL would be the same

----------


## taemo

> Where did you go in Hawaii? I'm looking for a testing facility in Honolulu.



when are you planning to go? we still have our flights and hotel booked for mid Feb but leaning on cancelling it. 
we might just go to LA for 2-3 days instead

----------


## ExtraSlow

> when are you planning to go? we still have our flights and hotel booked for mid Feb but leaning on cancelling it. 
> we might just go to LA for 2-3 days instead



LA, all off the hassle, half the appeal!

----------


## taemo

> LA, all off the hassle, half the appeal!



Yeah, this would be the 3rd time we are rescheduling our Hawaii trip but we figured it would be easier and cheaper to find accommodation in the mainland than Hawaii.
Do a 3-4 days trip, land there get LAMP/NAAT tested the next day then fly back in 2 days we would have a lower chance of testing postive.
We considered a short trip to PV too but it's a covid hotspot right now.

Note: we could also do a really short Hawaii trip but feels exhausting doing 6 hours flight for 3-4 nights. It's a possibility though

----------


## Misterman

> Ok thanks anyway. I'll probably end up buying the self test kits. Has anyone had experience using those for their return to Canada?



The government site says you need actual lab paper work. So I don't see how a self test kit would help. I was hoping this is something we could get away with too. 

https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...-entry-testing





> Providing proof of your result
> When you arrive at the border, you must present an accepted negative molecular test result (paper or electronic proof) or proof of a previous positive molecular test result taken between 15 and 180 days (starting January 15, 2022, between 11 and 180 days ago) that includes:
> 
> traveller name and date of birth
> name and civic address of the laboratory/clinic/facility that administered the test
> the date on which the test was taken
> the type of test taken
> the test result
> Keep proof of your test results with you for the 14-day period that begins on the day you enter Canada.

----------


## taemo

the RT-LAMP from here is what Im considering buying instead of having to search for a lab that does PCR, NAAT or LAMP while outside of Canada.
https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan/
says it is approved for re-entry

----------


## pheoxs

> the RT-LAMP from here is what Im considering buying instead of having to search for a lab that does PCR, NAAT or LAMP while outside of Canada.
> https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan/
> says it is approved for re-entry



I don't know if that will work. Its approved for re-entry but I think they mean the testing at the airport once you've arrived. From reading it I don't think you can do it in mexico via video chat and it count. Unless I'm misreading

----------


## Misterman

> the RT-LAMP from here is what Im considering buying instead of having to search for a lab that does PCR, NAAT or LAMP while outside of Canada.
> https://switchhealth.ca/en/partners/aeroplan/
> says it is approved for re-entry



It's probably cheaper, but it still needs to be done by a lab so you can have official results.

----------


## 90_Shelby

I know a few people who have done the video chat / self administered test from Air Canada in order to return from Hawaii. You take the test yourself, while in your hotel room before you fly home. It’s approved and no need to get results from a lab.

----------


## cidley69

Going to stay at Barcelo Maya Palace next week with 3 kids, wondering if life jackets are available at resort? Are they complementary or rental? Or should we bring our own?

Flying on WestJet for a WestJet vacation. Are any checked bags included in the package price?

Any thoughts appreciated.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Re: baggage. I'm pretty confident that zero checked bags are included, but I haven't been on a WJ vacation in a long time. The only way around that is purchasing the trip with your WJ MasterCard. Then you get 1 free checked bag per passenger.

----------


## pheoxs

> Going to stay at Barcelo Maya Palace next week with 3 kids, wondering if life jackets are available at resort? Are they complementary or rental? Or should we bring our own?
> 
> Flying on WestJet for a WestJet vacation. Are any checked bags included in the package price?
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.



Might be too late but for a family flying Westjet it’s worth it to get the Westjet Mastercard. Everyone on your itinerary gets a free checked bag. For a family doing 1 trip every year or two that basically pays for the card by itself.

----------


## jabjab

I just got my tests results from being selected "randomly" at the yyc airport.. Positive.
I tested negative before i departed back to Calgary 24 hrs before headed to Calgary. I have a home testing kit and just got a negative test result.
I believe Alberta Gov't are just saying people are positive when they aren't to increase the case count

----------


## Buster

Travel is such a pain in the ass right now, I have no desire to even consider booking something

----------


## npham

> Travel is such a pain in the ass right now, I have no desire to even consider booking something



If you were going to travel why the fuck would you choose Mexico to go to right now...or ever...

----------


## Misterman

> I know a few people who have done the video chat / self administered test from Air Canada in order to return from Hawaii. You take the test yourself, while in your hotel room before you fly home. Its approved and no need to get results from a lab.



This would be amazing if it's true. I'll have to call westjet and find out more about it.

- - - Updated - - -




> If you were going to travel why the fuck would you choose Mexico to go to right now...or ever...



Yeah sunshine and good times are terrible. Who wants any of that?

----------


## Misterman

> Going to stay at Barcelo Maya Palace next week with 3 kids, wondering if life jackets are available at resort? Are they complementary or rental? Or should we bring our own?
> 
> Flying on WestJet for a WestJet vacation. Are any checked bags included in the package price?
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated.



If it's an actual vacation package from westjet, then yes checked bags should be included. One per person. If you upgrade to premium seating you'll get 2 checked bags per person. Things can change, so consult the actual terms they sent you. This information should all be included in your confirmation email, or a link in it.

----------


## taemo

> This would be amazing if it's true. I'll have to call westjet and find out more about it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sunshine and good times are terrible. Who wants any of that?



Here you go, I waited 90+ minutes to talk to an agent and she directed me to here
https://www.westjet.com/en-ca/prepar...ns-for-testing
115 USD$ for a molecular self-administered test kit

Also free cancellation is valid for flights booked until Jan 31, 2022 for now unless Westjet releases an announcement that they are extending it.
We are considering buying extra travel insurance in case we get covid while out of the country for piece of mind so I'm calling some travel insurance tomorrow

----------


## pheoxs

Just to add their free cancellation/change is only for flights, it’s not free for vacations.

----------


## Misterman

> Here you go, I waited 90+ minutes to talk to an agent and she directed me to here
> https://www.westjet.com/en-ca/prepar...ns-for-testing
> 115 USD$ for a molecular self-administered test kit
> 
> Also free cancellation is valid for flights booked until Jan 31, 2022 for now unless Westjet releases an announcement that they are extending it.
> We are considering buying extra travel insurance in case we get covid while out of the country for piece of mind so I'm calling some travel insurance tomorrow



Thanks a bunch!! I also looked at extra insurance. Manulife was like 368$ for the wife and I, all inclusive travel coverage that would pay for any interuptions if we got a positive result and had to stay down there for awhile. I priced out just the trip interruption, but it was like $600, which was kind of weird. So I'm just going with the all inclusive package that has all the extra medical insurance I don't need as I'm covered through work benefits. 

This is where I priced it. I read the terms and seems like the only caveat that would leave you stranded is having a condition you didn't disclose before travelling, like heart issues or something. 

https://insttrip.manulife.com/



BTW, I looked into this. Looks like you can go direct to Lucira site and pay 75$ for the test kit from them directly. Then just buy the 20$ video confirmation call from Azona. It's not huge, but the 20$ savings might be important to some people, especially if you have 4 people on your trip or whatever.

----------


## lasimmon

> I just got my tests results from being selected "randomly" at the yyc airport.. Positive.
> I tested negative before i departed back to Calgary 24 hrs before headed to Calgary. I have a home testing kit and just got a negative test result.
> I believe Alberta Gov't are just saying people are positive when they aren't to increase the case count



Have flown back from the USA twice in the last 3 weeks. 5 random tests in our travel parties. No positives.

----------


## NoSup4U

> Thanks a bunch!! I also looked at extra insurance. Manulife was like 368$ for the wife and I, all inclusive travel coverage that would pay for any interuptions if we got a positive result and had to stay down there for awhile. I priced out just the trip interruption, but it was like $600, which was kind of weird. So I'm just going with the all inclusive package that has all the extra medical insurance I don't need as I'm covered through work benefits. 
> 
> This is where I priced it. I read the terms and seems like the only caveat that would leave you stranded is having a condition you didn't disclose before travelling, like heart issues or something. 
> 
> https://insttrip.manulife.com/



We paid $18.32 each through Allianz for insurance  :thumbsdown:  Includes extra medical and trip interruption if we test positive

----------


## npham

> Yeah sunshine and good times are terrible. Who wants any of that?



I didn't say go enjoy some sunshine, I implying you should go somewhere actually nice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People are weird about Mexico.

----------


## haggis88

Mexico I get, cheap and relatively close for sunshine and all-inclusive

What I don't get is North Americans who go to the Spanish coast or the Canary Islands for that type of holiday...it's literally the same thing, even down to the language, but with a longer flight

----------


## killramos

Sorry… you think the Spanish coast is comparable to Mexico?

Aside from ordering your cervezas in the same language, I’d say that’s where the similarities end.

----------


## Rocket1k78

> I’ve heard the Mexico results show up within a few seconds of payment



in mexico everything has a price even fake covid test results. 




> when are you planning to go? we still have our flights and hotel booked for mid Feb but leaning on cancelling it. 
> we might just go to LA for 2-3 days instead



Not worth the hassle for 2-3 days imo. Wife went to PS with 3 other people and they spent 2 of the last days trying to get everyone tested to come home(this was back in november). She was supposed to go again for a week in feb and took a look to see what testing appointments were like and it was even worse.

----------


## taemo

> Thanks a bunch!! I also looked at extra insurance. Manulife was like 368$ for the wife and I, all inclusive travel coverage that would pay for any interuptions if we got a positive result and had to stay down there for awhile. I priced out just the trip interruption, but it was like $600, which was kind of weird. So I'm just going with the all inclusive package that has all the extra medical insurance I don't need as I'm covered through work benefits. 
> 
> This is where I priced it. I read the terms and seems like the only caveat that would leave you stranded is having a condition you didn't disclose before travelling, like heart issues or something. 
> 
> https://insttrip.manulife.com/
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I looked into this. Looks like you can go direct to Lucira site and pay 75$ for the test kit from them directly. Then just buy the 20$ video confirmation call from Azona. It's not huge, but the 20$ savings might be important to some people, especially if you have 4 people on your trip or whatever.



Manulife was one of our options for insurance. 
Was on hold for over an hour until an agent answered and we are most likely going with them.
Covid-19 Pandemic Travel plan for 2 adults and 1 child, 8 days coverage is only 62$, includes Covid medical cost and trip interruption. $5000 coverage for quarantine accommodation if we need to.
We decided that we will bring 2 laptops in case we need to quarantine in Hawaii for an extra 14 days lol.

Might call Global Alliance or RBC too but I suspect they will be more expensive. TD certainly were.

----------


## phreezee

> when are you planning to go? we still have our flights and hotel booked for mid Feb but leaning on cancelling it. 
> we might just go to LA for 2-3 days instead



Honolulu is for April, so I'm hoping some changes come for testing requirements by then. The UK dropped all their pre-travel testing requirements citing it isn't effective in preventing COVID transmission.

----------


## phreezee

> I know a few people who have done the video chat / self administered test from Air Canada in order to return from Hawaii. You take the test yourself, while in your hotel room before you fly home. It’s approved and no need to get results from a lab.



Thanks for the confirmation, exactly what I wanted to hear.

----------


## Misterman

> We paid $18.32 each through Allianz for insurance  Includes extra medical and trip interruption if we test positive



Jesus. Pays to shop around I guess. Hope it's not filled with caveats in the fine print.

----------


## Misterman

> I didn't say go enjoy some sunshine, I implying you should go somewhere actually nice.



Define nice? Last thing I want to do on vacation is spend half my day prepping and cooking meals, and cleaning up. Especially if I have to fly an extra 5 hours with a 1 year old to get there. It's pretty nice to walk into an all inclusive and just enjoy my time, instead of pretending I'm still at home but with warmer weather. To each their own though. 

Jamaica certainly had nicer views, but not enough to warrant flying all the way to Toronto and screwing around there before even getting on the actual flight to our destination.

----------


## killramos

who said anything about cooking your own meals

----------


## Misterman

> who said anything about cooking your own meals



That's the problem, he didn't say anything. Hence why I asked for clarification.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like Mexico. But that may not be the greatest vote of confidence given my track record.

----------


## roopi

> Jamaica certainly had nicer views, but not enough to warrant flying all the way to Toronto and screwing around there before even getting on the actual flight to our destination.



FYI WJ flies direct on Saturdays to Montego Bay.

----------


## Misterman

So it seems like i got my wish. Got really sick with runny nose, headache, etc last night. And rapid test this morning showed a hint of positive. So great, I'll get a PCR and have a free pass for travel. But fuck me if i can find somewhere to get a test. AHS self assessment tool doesnt qualify me for a test. Cant seem to find anything in Fort Mcmurray where I can just pay privately that isnt specifically catered to business.

----------


## taemo

> So it seems like i got my wish. Got really sick with runny nose, headache, etc last night. And rapid test this morning showed a hint of positive. So great, I'll get a PCR and have a free pass for travel. But fuck me if i can find somewhere to get a test. AHS self assessment tool doesnt qualify me for a test. Cant seem to find anything in Fort Mcmurray where I can just pay privately that isnt specifically catered to business.



I guess I can say congrats?
Been secretly wishing that I would get omicron too for the worry free travel pass lol. Interested to hear what's the process to get your covid certification.

----------


## Misterman

> I guess I can say congrats?
> Been secretly wishing that I would get omicron too for the worry free travel pass lol. Interested to hear what's the process to get your covid certification.



I called Drivercheck and they got me an appointment in half an hour. Drove down, they came out and did the test in my car through the window. Test result took 3 days, but it was positive. Super easy to just modify the info on the lab paperwork they sent me, so I guess I should start a blackmarket business just selling positive test results to travellers up here. 

If you're talking about the process for the CBSA to certify you to come home. It sounded simple from what I read somewhere. When ArriveCan asks for your sample results, you can just select that you're using a positive result from Canada. Then it clears you to fly when you put the info in. 

Shitty thing is I literally just purchased those self tests from WestJet /Azona like the day before I got sick. $230/USD for both of them with the video call included. I don't know if there is a market to sell these on Kijiji or something? They're no good to me now.

----------


## The BMW Guy

I'm still confused why having a positive prior test result excludes from having to provide a negative test result to re-enter Canada. Is that because there is a residual covid that will show positive even after you are recovered?

Also, do the airlines use the same criteria or do they require a negative test still even if you show them positive prior testr.

----------


## pheoxs

> I'm still confused why having a positive prior test result excludes from having to provide a negative test result to re-enter Canada. Is that because there is a residual covid that will show positive even after you are recovered?
> 
> Also, do the airlines use the same criteria or do they require a negative test still even if you show them positive prior testr.



Its leftover regulation from prior waves where re-infection wasn't as common as well as some people still test positive for days/weeks after they are deemed 'safe' from their 5/10/14 days or whatever it is nowadays.

----------


## Misterman

> I'm still confused why having a positive prior test result excludes from having to provide a negative test result to re-enter Canada. Is that because there is a residual covid that will show positive even after you are recovered?
> 
> Also, do the airlines use the same criteria or do they require a negative test still even if you show them positive prior testr.




The theory is that you can still test positive long after you're recovered. 

The airlines use the criteria set forth by the government. They don't have any interest in cutting their business for no reason.

----------


## taemo

> I called Drivercheck and they got me an appointment in half an hour. Drove down, they came out and did the test in my car through the window. Test result took 3 days, but it was positive. Super easy to just modify the info on the lab paperwork they sent me, so I guess I should start a blackmarket business just selling positive test results to travellers up here. 
> 
> If you're talking about the process for the CBSA to certify you to come home. It sounded simple from what I read somewhere. When ArriveCan asks for your sample results, you can just select that you're using a positive result from Canada. Then it clears you to fly when you put the info in. 
> 
> Shitty thing is I literally just purchased those self tests from WestJet /Azona like the day before I got sick. $230/USD for both of them with the video call included. I don't know if there is a market to sell these on Kijiji or something? They're no good to me now.




This the Azova/Lucira test kit?
From my understanding it is transferrable but kinda grey area reselling. If kit and voucher code are unused why not. Unfortunately I already bought our kits otherwise I would be interested. 
Maybe if our kit doesnt arrive before Feb 10 lol. How long did the kit take to arrive?

----------


## Mogg

> We paid $18.32 each through Allianz for insurance  Includes extra medical and trip interruption if we test positive



Did you have to use your insurance in Mexico? Was the $18.32 per day or total? Their call center is a 2 hr wait  :Bang Head: 

The Allianz 10 Day Annual Medical Plan states "You will not be paid for expenses that arise from or relate to the following:
 Mental and emotional disorders including acts
of self-harm.
 Illegal acts.
 Abuse of alcohol or drugs including misuse of
medication.
 High risk activities.
 Travelling against the advice of a physician.
* Travel to regions for which the Canadian
government has issued a travel advisory*"

The GoC Canada website https://travel.gc.ca/travelling/advisories has Mexico as well as the U.SA. listed as "Avoid non-essential travel". Would this waive the coverage for either area?

EDIT:
I see they offer an additional insurance plan (COVID-19 Insurance and Assistance Plan) that does cover level 3 advisory (Avoid Non-Essential Travel).

----------


## pheoxs

Blue cross sent a update saying they still cover travel even against the Canadian advisory's. Though I'm not sure how stingy they are about covering things if you catch covid before trying to return.

----------


## NoSup4U

> Did you have to use your insurance in Mexico? 
> 
> The Allianz 10 Day Annual Medical Plan states "You will not be paid for expenses that arise from or relate to the following:
> • Mental and emotional disorders including acts
> of self-harm.
> • Illegal acts.
> • Abuse of alcohol or drugs including misuse of
> medication.
> • High risk activities.
> ...



We leave this weekend. The policy is specifically for Mexico and stated on the certificate, so I can't see it being an issue.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*DISNEYLAND or DISNEYWORLD?*

I don't think this is worth a new thread, but moderators can certainly decide it is and move it out of this Mexico one if they want.


Has anyone been to either Disney USA location within Omicron or Delta times? We have been itching to go since just before the pandemic started (you know... 23 months ago) and I'm wondering what it's like there and if they've sucked any of the value out of it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Check state rules in Cali vs Fla. Could have a big impact on your enjoyment.

----------


## killramos

I have wonder if Covid would have fixed the main issues with Disney parks.

Namely overcrowding and lines.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have wonder if Covid would have fixed the main issues with Disney parks.
> 
> Namely overcrowding and lines.



MaxPass essentially fixed that in Anaheim when I was there in 2019. Orlando never really was intolerable because (being a much newer park) it was designed to better accommodate the crippling volume of guests.

- - - Updated - - -




> Check state rules in Cali vs Fla. Could have a big impact on your enjoyment.



I know there's a huge difference, but I'm looking for first hand experience.

----------


## killramos

What I really want is the option to pay 2X as much and stand in literally no lines.

I think Universal had that, looked awesome. They even fed you in a backlot.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ... They even fed you in a backlot.



Killy likes _eating backlot_?

Yeesh - never had you pegged for Rough Trade, but there you go...

----------


## killramos

> Killy likes _eating backlot_?
> 
> Yeesh - never had you pegged for Rough Trade, but there you go...



ITS MOVIE SPEAK YOU UNCULTURED SWINE

*obligatory lower case letters

----------


## Sentry

I've been to both as a kid, go to Florida. Do the Disney thing, see a space launch if you time your trip right, wrassle a gator, kiss your sister. Way more fun.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've been to both as a kid, go to Florida. Do the Disney thing, see a space launch if you time your trip right, wrassle a gator, kiss your sister. Way more fun.



There's pluses to both and I've been a pile of times as well. In this instance, it's a mandatory completely immersive Disney experience. We're going to be staying in an on-site hotel and really spending a shit pile of money on silly extras like concierge lounge access or whatever else Mickey will whore someone out to do for us.
I will not go to Universal Studios under any circumstances and I don't think I'd go anywhere else in Florida either (on this particular trip).
On a future trip, absolutely. I'm just wondering how the Disney Parks are dealing with these uNpReCeDeNtEd TiMeS

----------


## cet

We just booked the same trip for November. Disneyworld with all the extras. From what I've read the restrictions are much the same as here at the moment. Masks indoors, no masks outdoors. What is different this time around is that you have to book the park you want to go to in advance, apparently they are limiting capacity. I already have the parks booked for specific days. If you have a park hopper pass you have to book the park you want to go to that day, after 2pm you can jump to any of the other parks.

----------


## haggis88

Has anyone travelled abroad with a spouse who has their maiden name on their passport and married name on their vax record?

I mean, it's easy enough to prove she's the same person, especially since our marriage certificate is available and she has both her old maiden name healthcare card and married name healthcare card with the exact same number on them, but I know how border control guards and airline staff like a little feeling of authority

----------


## roopi

No one looks at your vax record other then uploading them when you check in and then arrivecan on the way back. I would make sure the passport and test results have the same name but honestly it seems like no one gives a shit at this point. Came back from Vegas on Sunday and at check in they didn't ask for the PCR results. I asked them after they were done if they needed to see them and at that point she said 'oh right' and took a quick look.

----------


## mr2mike

> ITS MOVIE SPEAK YOU UNCULTURED SWINE
> 
> *obligatory lower case letters



Who's uncultured now? 
They're called FILMS! You imposter of the fine arts!

----------


## killramos

> Who's uncultured now? 
> They're called FILMS! You imposter of the fine arts!



Please. Film is so last decade.

----------


## shakalaka

Supposed to be going to Mexico mid next month. Fuckin sick of being cooped up for 2 yrs plus at this point and just don't care anymore. Obviously the guidelines could change by then, but I believe if you're fully vaccinated they do not require you to take PCR tests before and after right now, correct?

----------


## rage2

> What I really want is the option to pay 2X as much and stand in literally no lines.
> 
> I think Universal had that, looked awesome. They even fed you in a backlot.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en...ate-vip-tours/

It’s more than 2x but it’s great split with 2 or 3 middle class families.

----------


## Buster

Last time we were at Disneyworld, my kids wanted to leave just after lunch. It's just not that great.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Supposed to be going to Mexico mid next month. Fuckin sick of being cooped up for 2 yrs plus at this point and just don't care anymore. Obviously the guidelines could change by then, but I believe if you're fully vaccinated they do not require you to take PCR tests before and after right now, correct?



PCR Test required for re-entry to Canada.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Last time we were at Disneyworld, my kids wanted to leave just after lunch. It's just not that great.



I found the Magic Kingdom park there to be <<< Anaheim but I really enjoyed most of everything else we did. I haven't been with my kids but maybe their rides are a little more geared towards slightly older kids compared to Anaheim.

----------


## taemo

> PCR Test required for re-entry to Canada.



NAT, NAATs and RT-LAMPs are also accepted for re-entry to Canada.

Also for those with additional health spending account at work, see if you can claim your test.
Mine approved my PCR test in Europe last year and they approved the travel LAMP kit that I bought 2 weeks ago.

----------


## pheoxs

> Supposed to be going to Mexico mid next month. Fuckin sick of being cooped up for 2 yrs plus at this point and just don't care anymore. Obviously the guidelines could change by then, but I believe if you're fully vaccinated they do not require you to take PCR tests before and after right now, correct?



Beyond meetup in Mexico? haha. We're going to Mayan Riviera the second week of March. So fucking happy to get out of here and dgaf what it takes for tasting but also really hoping they scrap PCR testing. Even anti-gen is so much easier to get at the resorts and often free.

The current rules are no testing to go to Mexico. You'll need a PCR test in Mexico up to 72 hours before your flight to get home. Then at Calgary they "randomly" choose to test people though apparently they've been randomly selecting nearly everyone. The second test is free but you have to isolate until you get the results. It's dumb as fuck.

----------


## Masked Bandit

Another "Mexico in March" family here, I would REALLY like it if they dump the stupid PCR test to get back into Canada.

----------


## R-Audi

Heading to PV on March 19th with the family.. cant wait.

----------


## shakalaka

> Beyond meetup in Mexico? haha. We're going to Mayan Riviera the second week of March. So fucking happy to get out of here and dgaf what it takes for tasting but also really hoping they scrap PCR testing. Even anti-gen is so much easier to get at the resorts and often free.
> 
> The current rules are no testing to go to Mexico. You'll need a PCR test in Mexico up to 72 hours before your flight to get home. Then at Calgary they "randomly" choose to test people though apparently they've been randomly selecting nearly everyone. The second test is free but you have to isolate until you get the results. It's dumb as fuck.






> Another "Mexico in March" family here, I would REALLY like it if they dump the stupid PCR test to get back into Canada.




Haha crazy! We are in Riviera Maya from March 19th for a week. Finally confirmation hasn't come through yet but most likely staying at the PARADISUS PLAYA DEL CARMEN.

----------


## danno

> Haha crazy! We are in Riviera Maya from March 19th for a week. Finally confirmation hasn't come through yet but most likely staying at the PARADISUS PLAYA DEL CARMEN.



We were just looking at that place, unfortunately for November as we had kids that had covid and could possibly fail the test coming back. We do not have pcr test proof. 

We are looking for a place for 2 families of 5 and the bill is roughly 16-18k. Was thinking about switching to a house with a private pool I havnt found anything cheap enough yet so might have to stay with the resort.

----------


## shakalaka

We are negotiating through Sunwing for 8 adults and 2 children. Initially we were going to be 13 adults and 2 kids and pricing was quite sweet. With 8 adults and 2 kids, it's approx. $2300 per person for the suite (with double occupancy).

PS: Isn't there some sort of an exception of people that have tested positive for COVID in the past but are no longer symptomatic? A lot of our group has had covid before so I would imagine they would continue to test positive even if they don't actually have it anymore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sunwing. Jesus why do you hate yourself? You know real airlines fly there right?

----------


## shakalaka

I am not organizing this one as another family is, but at this point, IDGAF if I gotta fucking walk there as long as I get there somehow. I am just hanging tight and letting them do the planning whatever they end up doing - as long as I get there.

----------


## danno

I’m going through westjet, sunwing is terrible I’d avoid it if possible if you can’t at least book your own shuttle to the hotel. The worst thing is sitting on a bus for a couple hours as sunwing likes to do that. 

I’m not sure what the costs are for us but I know they are charging much more for kids these days then they use to.

----------


## jutes

Other than broken aircraft due to extreme cold, never had an issue with multiple Sunwing flights.

----------


## pheoxs

> We are negotiating through Sunwing for 8 adults and 2 children. Initially we were going to be 13 adults and 2 kids and pricing was quite sweet. With 8 adults and 2 kids, it's approx. $2300 per person for the suite (with double occupancy).
> 
> PS: Isn't there some sort of an exception of people that have tested positive for COVID in the past but are no longer symptomatic? A lot of our group has had covid before so I would imagine they would continue to test positive even if they don't actually have it anymore.



If you have results from a positive pcr test within the last 180 days then you can use that instead of being tested to get back into Canada. It has to be a pcr test though, the rapid ones aren’t sufficient.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> Other than broken aircraft due to extreme cold, never had an issue with multiple Sunwing flights.



I’ve heard they have great parties in-air

----------


## Masked Bandit

> at this point, IDGAF if I gotta fucking walk there as long as I get there somehow.



I feel that!

I don't know that I'm even going to bother going off-resort this time around, just endless hours of beach, booze & buffet.

----------


## NoSup4U

Had a return PCR tests today....jokingly asked for a negative result....swab barely entered/ touched my nose......moral of the story, just be nice and ask  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: 

There are clinics/ tents set up everywhere, they could care less about an honest result with the amount of bank they are bringing in.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Had a return PCR tests today....jokingly asked for a negative result....swab barely entered/ touched my nose......moral of the story, just be nice and ask 
> 
> There are clinics/ tents set up everywhere, they could care less about an honest result with the amount of bank they are bringing in.



_That's_ how to be a cool guy about it instead of a POS.
Nicely done!

----------


## Misterman

> This the Azova/Lucira test kit?
> From my understanding it is transferrable but kinda grey area reselling. If kit and voucher code are unused why not. Unfortunately I already bought our kits otherwise I would be interested. 
> Maybe if our kit doesnt arrive before Feb 10 lol. How long did the kit take to arrive?



It was like 2 or 3 days expedited with UPS. 

Think I'm going to bring these kits with me anyway, just in case there is some issue with using our Positive PCR tests from Canada. 





> Haha crazy! We are in Riviera Maya from March 19th for a week. Finally confirmation hasn't come through yet but most likely staying at the PARADISUS PLAYA DEL CARMEN.



I would shake my head in disgust at you guys leaving Canada when it's already getting warm here again. But I leave for Mexico on Tuesday and it appears to be plus temperatures in Edmonton almost the entire week I'm gone.

----------


## Misterman

> Sunwing. Jesus why do you hate yourself? You know real airlines fly there right?



One thing about Sunwing, is you won't beat the flight times with anyone else. 





> I’m going through westjet, sunwing is terrible I’d avoid it if possible if you can’t at least book your own shuttle to the hotel. The worst thing is sitting on a bus for a couple hours as sunwing likes to do that. 
> 
> I’m not sure what the costs are for us but I know they are charging much more for kids these days then they use to.



That's literally every package provider. There's always some asshole who gets lost on the way to the bus and decides to sit at the shanty bar there buying drinks while everyone waits on them. Just pony up the 100$ to book your own private transfer with any of the umpteen companies that provide such a service. But it's nice to let the bus know you're doing that so the reason it's waiting isn't because it's waiting for you. 





> Other than broken aircraft due to extreme cold, never had an issue with multiple Sunwing flights.



As long as you know on the front end that their baggage weight allowance is well below every other airline on the face of the planet, and that you can't get a proper first/business class ticket, it's fine. But yeah, I've had same experience as you it sounds like. I'd much prefer Westjet, but only Sunwing does Royalton resort packages, so my hands are kind of tied. Although this year I booked Westjet flights on my Avion points, and then just booked direct with the resort, so we got the best of both worlds this time. 





> I’ve heard they have great parties in-air



Only if you privately charter one of their planes.

----------


## jutes

> As long as you know on the front end that their baggage weight allowance is well below every other airline on the face of the planet, and that you can't get a proper first/business class ticket, it's fine. But yeah, I've had same experience as you it sounds like. I'd much prefer Westjet, but only Sunwing does Royalton resort packages, so my hands are kind of tied. Although this year I booked Westjet flights on my Avion points, and then just booked direct with the resort, so we got the best of both worlds this time.



Westjet is my preference as well, however they don't do direct flights from Regina and I'm too cheap to fly or drive to Calgary. I could care less about the in-flight experience as it's all about the destination for me. Suffer 6-8 hours for 10 days of relaxation.

----------


## danno

Being on a bus for west jet is new for me, I see the option to get a private transfer now wasn’t like that 3 years ago or maybe I always got lucky getting a van or suburban. Either way private transfers are a must for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Private transfers are an option with every airline. Just say yes to the dudes at the airport.

----------


## Misterman

> Westjet is my preference as well, however they don't do direct flights from Regina and I'm too cheap to fly or drive to Calgary. I could care less about the in-flight experience as it's all about the destination for me. Suffer 6-8 hours for 10 days of relaxation.



I couldn't even get direct from Edmonton this year. I have to transfer through Calgary as well. But it was premium seating on a Dreamliner, so I went for it. Then they changed all the flights and no more Dreamliner now. I was very close to just cancelling the whole thing and rebooking through Sunwing once all the prices cratered for travel.

----------


## killramos

Is this some special phrasing of “cab” in Mexican?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Booked everything for Disneyland. Suite, passes, Genie+ etc etc.
For years I've been saying that the Grand Californian Hotel is a stupid expenditure of bad value. I don't know what the fuck came over us, but if I booked it yesterday, we would've finally fell into that place. Instead, we gave it 24hr and decided that the additional $645/night (USD) was quite simply, retarded. I mean, seriously. It's a slightly bigger room with an added balcony, but that 5th person will still have to sleep on a hide-a-bed?...? No.
Back to the Disneyland Hotel, it is. I have enough trouble justifying that even it is triple the cost of the Best Western an entire city block away (but off the property). I'm not setting fire to another $800+/day when most waking minutes will be at the parks, anyway.
Now I can buy the entire food cart worth of turkey legs and a set of Lego bigger than my kids can carry - every fucking day - and _still_ come out well ahead.
What a stupid hotel.

----------


## Misterman

> Is this some special phrasing of “cab” in Mexican?



Little better than a cab if you get the base level. It's a big transit van with room for all your luggage. Saves you riding with the Plebs on a bus to 8 different resorts for the rest of your day. You can go more baller and get an Escalade or something.

----------


## Misterman

What's the story in Cancun airport lately for anyone who has been? Can we tear masks off as soon as we exit the fuselage of the plane? Or is it still expected to wear them all the way through immigration and shit? 

And how about the immigration form that's online now? I went to fill it out, but there's no place for the wifes info. Does she have to do a whole separate one?

----------


## mr2mike

> Had a return PCR tests today....jokingly asked for a negative result....swab barely entered/ touched my nose......moral of the story, just be nice and ask 
> 
> There are clinics/ tents set up everywhere, they could care less about an honest result with the amount of bank they are bringing in.



Equity.
When a guy can ask for and get 'just the tip'.

----------


## lasimmon

> What's the story in Cancun airport lately for anyone who has been? Can we tear masks off as soon as we exit the fuselage of the plane? Or is it still expected to wear them all the way through immigration and shit? 
> 
> And how about the immigration form that's online now? I went to fill it out, but there's no place for the wifes info. Does she have to do a whole separate one?



I’d expect to wear a mask inside basically everywhere in Mexico. Unless it’s changed lately.

- - - Updated - - -

I just booked a week to Huatulco in April. Excited for a beach vacation. Been a long time.

----------


## NoSup4U

> What's the story in Cancun airport lately for anyone who has been? Can we tear masks off as soon as we exit the fuselage of the plane? Or is it still expected to wear them all the way through immigration and shit?



Mexico is the same as here for masking, and lots of locals wearing them outside. 

Keep in mind the re-entry testing....our entire plane was selected, and now have to quarantine until we receive results. Another couple that left early are still awaiting results and are on day 4.

----------


## shakalaka

So you have to quarantine upon entry into Canada? At a hotel of their choosing? How long? And it's random?

----------


## killramos

I don’t think quarantine hotels are a thing anymore. You just get sent home and sternly told not to go anywhere until you get your results.

----------


## Buster

My will to travel is hovering around zero.

----------


## killramos

> My will to travel is hovering around zero.



That’s pretty telling considering how much Canada sucks

----------


## NoSup4U

> So you have to quarantine upon entry into Canada? At a hotel of their choosing? How long? And it's random?



If you are coming from any country, other than the US, and get selected for the re-entry test you have to quarantine until you receive a negative result, which they say is within 3-5 days. The selection is supposed to be random, but everyone on our flight, aside from those with the past infection golden ticket, had been selected.

Your place of quarantine is wherever you provide when filling out the ArriveCan info, so home is fine.

As Killbot said, it's a not so stern mention from the nurse, and a pamphlet that doesn't make it passed the first garbage can.

----------


## Buster

> That’s pretty telling considering how much Canada sucks



The current retarded regulations are worse than the covid disease, thats for sure.

----------


## shakalaka

It definitely fuckin takes the fun out of traveling and instead of being relaxed, you come back more stressed. Haha. IN another month, I am sure the requirements will change again.

----------


## Buster

> It definitely fuckin takes the fun out of traveling and instead of being relaxed, you come back more stressed. Haha. IN another month, I am sure the requirements will change again.



Travelling is massively over-rated anyway.

Living in a better place than Canada is one thing. Going to mexico for a couple of weeks to pretend you've escaped your chosen drudgery? Kinda pointless.

----------


## shakalaka

For me it's a bit cathartic and just a but of a change than the usual carnage that my professional life is. Pre-COVID, we would go at least 3-4 times a year and a take a couple of longer (Italy, Spain etc.) vacations and that was perfect. Since COVID it has fucking sucked big time in that regards. Even though I still come back stressed from most traveling trips due to seeing what work/court has lined up, but at least the little bit of change helps in refreshing the mindset for a week or so. lol.

----------


## jutes

> Your place of quarantine is wherever you provide when filling out the ArriveCan info, so home is fine.



Sounds like my phone will be hanging out at home until I get my results back.

----------


## rizfarmer

> What's the story in Cancun airport lately for anyone who has been? Can we tear masks off as soon as we exit the fuselage of the plane? Or is it still expected to wear them all the way through immigration and shit? 
> 
> And how about the immigration form that's online now? I went to fill it out, but there's no place for the wifes info. Does she have to do a whole separate one?



Just got back from Cancun on the 4th. Immigration landing was the biggest cluster fuck Id ever seen there but I think just due to the volume of flights arriving at once. Masks required in the airport, everyone is wearing them but there is no mask enforcement anywhere. Once at you hotel, masks were recommended. Id say less than 50% of guests wearing them indoors. Overall its just a different mentality about masking. 





> If you are coming from any country, other than the US, and get selected for the re-entry test you have to quarantine until you receive a negative result, which they say is within 3-5 days. The selection is supposed to be random, but everyone on our flight, aside from those with the past infection golden ticket, had been selected.
> 
> Your place of quarantine is wherever you provide when filling out the ArriveCan info, so home is fine.
> 
> As Killbot said, it's a not so stern mention from the nurse, and a pamphlet that doesn't make it passed the first garbage can.



Followed by emails and some from our flight have been phoned to follow up on your quarantine.

----------


## jutes

> Just got back from Cancun on the 4th. Immigration landing was the biggest cluster fuck Id ever seen there but I think just due to the volume of flights arriving at once. Masks required in the airport, everyone is wearing them but there is no mask enforcement anywhere. Once at you hotel, masks were recommended. Id say less than 50% of guests wearing them indoors. Overall its just a different mentality about masking.



Someone making $2/hour doesn't give a fuck. It would be bad for tourism if you're the one hotel harassing your guests about masking.

----------


## roopi

> Travelling is massively over-rated anyway.
> 
> Living in a better place than Canada is one thing. Going to mexico for a couple of weeks to pretend you've escaped your chosen drudgery? Kinda pointless.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## tonytiger55

My sisters family is going Mexico for a week in April. Im thinking about it. But I am also considering two weeks in Thailand instead.

----------


## MPowered

Currently in Thailand and went to Mexico in December. Way easier to enter Mexico than Thailand. We had hours of prep work with visa, Thailand Pass, testing etc to enter but once we got here it has been great!

----------


## mr2mike

> My will to travel is hovering around zero.






> The current retarded regulations are worse than the covid disease, thats for sure.



Factor in some people's company policies on international travel and you're more apt to sticking around Canada for sure.

----------


## killramos

Companies are telling people what they can and can’t do on vacation?

----------


## mr2mike

Be aware, Mexico has more travel rules than Alberta. Bring your masks.

----------


## lasimmon

> Companies are telling people what they can and can’t do on vacation?



There’s companies that require you to work from home for X days after international travel. That’s about all I have heard.

----------


## Misterman

Just got back the other day.

Resort was no masks anywhere except the buffet. Airport there was definitely nobody giving a fuck about enforcing anything, but most people wearing masks purely out of the fact they were in a different country and not going to fuck around. My kid got really sick and we ended up going to the hospital........... no masks in the hospital. Although they asked me to put one on when I went to the pharmacy afterwards for our prescription. 


For anyone that cares, the positive test result from Canada was very easy and effective for return to Canada. I just had to check a few boxes in the ArriveCAN app, and it was done. The Westjet counter asked to see the PCR proof, I showed them on my phone and we were good to go. Got back to Canada through YYC, breezed through immigration, not selected to test, not asked to quarantine or anything.

Main thing to note I would say, is get online and fill out your tourism card and print it off before you go. Our flight did not give any out, and in Terminal 4 there is not a card to be found anywhere. Had to wait through the immigration line just to ask an officer for cards. Then go fill them out, wait in line again(we didn't we just cut in). I actually did fill mine out online the night before, only to see at the end that it needs to be printed off when I was no longer able to access a printer. I was under the impression it was a digital submission.

----------


## The BMW Guy

> Just got back the other day.
> 
> Resort was no masks anywhere except the buffet. Airport there was definitely nobody giving a fuck about enforcing anything, but most people wearing masks purely out of the fact they were in a different country and not going to fuck around. My kid got really sick and we ended up going to the hospital........... no masks in the hospital. Although they asked me to put one on when I went to the pharmacy afterwards for our prescription. 
> 
> 
> For anyone that cares, the positive test result from Canada was very easy and effective for return to Canada. I just had to check a few boxes in the ArriveCAN app, and it was done. The Westjet counter asked to see the PCR proof, I showed them on my phone and we were good to go. Got back to Canada through YYC, breezed through immigration, not selected to test, not asked to quarantine or anything.
> 
> Main thing to note I would say, is get online and fill out your tourism card and print it off before you go. Our flight did not give any out, and in Terminal 4 there is not a card to be found anywhere. Had to wait through the immigration line just to ask an officer for cards. Then go fill them out, wait in line again(we didn't we just cut in). I actually did fill mine out online the night before, only to see at the end that it needs to be printed off when I was no longer able to access a printer. I was under the impression it was a digital submission.



Good tip, a few of us are heading out these next few weeks. I heard something about a tourism tax we had to pay manually when entering/leaving? No idea what that is. Also is it better to tip with USD or Pesos down there for the locals. It is our first time in Mexico so whole process is new.

----------


## R-Audi

> Also is it better to tip with USD or Pesos down there for the locals. It is our first time in Mexico so whole process is new.



Locals prefer USD.. but I usually pay in pesos as whatever they quote you for an exchange is way off. IMO way less thinking about exchange rates when you pay in the Countries currency.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cabo looks nice, never been to that part, maybe my next trip.

----------


## SJW

> Cabo looks nice, never been to that part, maybe my next trip.



It's nice. Source: I've been.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are nice, source: I have a crush on you.

----------


## shakalaka

> Just got back the other day.
> 
> Resort was no masks anywhere except the buffet. Airport there was definitely nobody giving a fuck about enforcing anything, but most people wearing masks purely out of the fact they were in a different country and not going to fuck around. My kid got really sick and we ended up going to the hospital........... no masks in the hospital. Although they asked me to put one on when I went to the pharmacy afterwards for our prescription. 
> 
> 
> For anyone that cares, the positive test result from Canada was very easy and effective for return to Canada. I just had to check a few boxes in the ArriveCAN app, and it was done. The Westjet counter asked to see the PCR proof, I showed them on my phone and we were good to go. Got back to Canada through YYC, breezed through immigration, not selected to test, not asked to quarantine or anything.
> 
> Main thing to note I would say, is get online and fill out your tourism card and print it off before you go. Our flight did not give any out, and in Terminal 4 there is not a card to be found anywhere. Had to wait through the immigration line just to ask an officer for cards. Then go fill them out, wait in line again(we didn't we just cut in). I actually did fill mine out online the night before, only to see at the end that it needs to be printed off when I was no longer able to access a printer. I was under the impression it was a digital submission.




Thanks for sharing. I heard that restrictions for PCR test are going to be completely removed as for March 1st. Which means we won't need to get that done as we leave March 19th.

----------


## pheoxs

> Thanks for sharing. I heard that restrictions for PCR test are going to be completely removed as for March 1st. Which means we won't need to get that done as we leave March 19th.



You’ll still (supposedly) need a anti gen test to come back but most resorts are doing them for free

----------


## BavarianBeast

Spent a week in cabo, had an unreal time. No masks in the hotel at all which was refreshing. No masks at restaurants outside hotel either. Pcr test easy @ $80usd, results in 24hr. Probably head back in March if the snow isnt primo haha

----------


## Misterman

> Good tip, a few of us are heading out these next few weeks. I heard something about a tourism tax we had to pay manually when entering/leaving? No idea what that is. Also is it better to tip with USD or Pesos down there for the locals. It is our first time in Mexico so whole process is new.



I never had to pay anything when I was coming or going. The staff seem to prefer USD far as I know. 





> Cabo looks nice, never been to that part, maybe my next trip.



Way too dry, come back to Alberta with skin feeling worse than when you left. Ocean is unusable. Night time gets cold. To each their own, lots of people like it. Personally though, I'll never be back. 





> Thanks for sharing. I heard that restrictions for PCR test are going to be completely removed as for March 1st. Which means we won't need to get that done as we leave March 19th.



Still need a rapid test. All resorts will offer the service on site. At least it's a lot cheaper than PCR.

----------


## tcon

> Just got back the other day.
> 
> Resort was no masks anywhere except the buffet. Airport there was definitely nobody giving a fuck about enforcing anything, but most people wearing masks purely out of the fact they were in a different country and not going to fuck around. My kid got really sick and we ended up going to the hospital........... no masks in the hospital. Although they asked me to put one on when I went to the pharmacy afterwards for our prescription.



I find this surprising, maybe a lot has changed in the few weeks since I went, but it seemed like the local population was definitely pro-mask, some were even wearing them around outside. We figured it's because the tourist dollars matter A LOT and the last thing Mexico wants is to be seen as a Covid hotspot.

Most folks at the resort were not wearing masks around but a good portion were. Masks also required when entering the restaurants / buffets / lobbies.

----------


## Buster

> Companies are telling people what they can and can’t do on vacation?



ya, my wife has been restricted from travelling to certain countries on occasion. Mexico, actually. Kidnapping insurance is expensive.

----------


## Misterman

> I find this surprising, maybe a lot has changed in the few weeks since I went, but it seemed like the local population was definitely pro-mask, some were even wearing them around outside. We figured it's because the tourist dollars matter A LOT and the last thing Mexico wants is to be seen as a Covid hotspot.
> 
> Most folks at the resort were not wearing masks around but a good portion were. Masks also required when entering the restaurants / buffets / lobbies.



Maybe they have recently realized that being super pro covid controls is the exact opposite thing you want to do when you value tourism. People willing to travel right now, for the most part DGAF about any of that stuff. 

Where exactly did you travel and which resort? I was at the Royalton Riviera Cancun. Only off resort travel I did was to the Cancun hospital and the Pharmacy right down the street from that. Our cab drivers both ways did not wear masks. Our private airport transfer drivers did though, it was clearly mandated by their employer. All the resort staff seemed to be wearing masks purely because they were mandated to by their employer as well. Most of them were complying as loosely as possible from what I saw.

- - - Updated - - -




> ya, my wife has been restricted from travelling to certain countries on occasion. Mexico, actually. Kidnapping insurance is expensive.



Jesus. What does your wife do that she is at risk of kidnapping? Or is her employer just insane and thinks that's an actual risk for normal people?

----------


## haggis88

> Jesus. What does your wife do that she is at risk of kidnapping? Or is her employer just insane and thinks that's an actual risk for normal people?



My company has protocols and restricted travel lists too. IDK what countries are on there now, but Mexico was on the yellow list and the likes of Iraq and Afghanistan were on the red

Infact, there's an app we're supposed to "check in" on in these hotspot countries so they can constantly track our movements incase of kidnapping

One of the guys that used to work with us said someone almost got kidnapped in some backwoods shithole in Mexico, but sensibility prevailed and that was the end of it

Assuming Busters wife works for a similar company

----------


## killramos

> ya, my wife has been restricted from travelling to certain countries on occasion. Mexico, actually. Kidnapping insurance is expensive.



I mean. She has life insurance right?

- - - Updated - - -




> Maybe they have recently realized that being super pro covid controls is the exact opposite thing you want to do when you value tourism. People willing to travel right now, for the most part DGAF about any of that stuff. 
> 
> Where exactly did you travel and which resort? I was at the Royalton Riviera Cancun. Only off resort travel I did was to the Cancun hospital and the Pharmacy right down the street from that. Our cab drivers both ways did not wear masks. Our private airport transfer drivers did though, it was clearly mandated by their employer. All the resort staff seemed to be wearing masks purely because they were mandated to by their employer as well. Most of them were complying as loosely as possible from what I saw.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. What does your wife do that she is at risk of kidnapping? Or is her employer just insane and thinks that's an actual risk for normal people?



I would guess they have had a few bad experiences historically.

----------


## shakalaka

If you're staying on the resorts for most of the time then I don't imagine kidnapping is a huge concern regardless of where you go.

----------


## danno

I’m slightly concerned with kidnapping, I don’t have much reason other than they love blond kids. I love going to Mexico as the people are friendly and generally have better experiences than the other resort countries. 

When we go in November we will send the kids to the day care if they want to go they will be 10,7,5. Sometimes they have movie nights so that would be nice to let them have fun till 11pm.

----------


## Buster

It wasn't a huge deal for us. I get bored in Mexico. Beach vacations are kinda meh for stimulation junkies.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When will Cancun complete its transformation into Acapulco?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like the cocaine part? Or the cliff diving? 

I miss Mexico. Resort beach vacations are just right for my family.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Like the military literally coming in and storming the police station to take over so there was some shred of a semblance of "law".
So, in a quick 25 years, that place roughly went from Acapulco > PV to... "We need martial law, Holy HeyZeus do NOT come here, we are worse than Garry, Indiana¡!!1!1!"

I'll continue to spend my dollars in San Diego, but YMMV. I must be wrong judging by all the positive reviews from those who haven't been murdered.

----------


## arcticcat522

Speaking of kidnapping......do typical life insurance policy's cover if it happens??? My wife is going to a client site in South Africa. Didn't think of it until it was mentioned here....

----------


## haggis88

> Speaking of kidnapping......do typical life insurance policy's cover if it happens??? My wife is going to a client site in South Africa. Didn't think of it until it was mentioned here....



Who does she work for? I was just looking into ours and for places like that we'd have essentially armed escorts taking us to and from sites

Actually if we go to China we get a driver and translator with us too

----------


## tcon

> Maybe they have recently realized that being super pro covid controls is the exact opposite thing you want to do when you value tourism. People willing to travel right now, for the most part DGAF about any of that stuff. 
> 
> Where exactly did you travel and which resort? I was at the Royalton Riviera Cancun. Only off resort travel I did was to the Cancun hospital and the Pharmacy right down the street from that. Our cab drivers both ways did not wear masks. Our private airport transfer drivers did though, it was clearly mandated by their employer. All the resort staff seemed to be wearing masks purely because they were mandated to by their employer as well. Most of them were complying as loosely as possible from what I saw.



We were in Puerto Vallarta, at the Hilton. Went out to a handful of places; the local mall, department stores, pharmacy, restaurants, etc. Definitely didn't expect masks to be so popular, we were hoping to have a mask-free vacation, but whatever lol

----------


## redline

> Way too dry, come back to Alberta with skin feeling worse than when you left. Ocean is unusable. Night time gets cold. To each their own, lots of people like it. Personally though, I'll never be back.



I agree , beaches sux only a couple, of places you can swim. If the ocean is not your thing, I guess not a big deal.

The food is some of the best I have had in Mexico 

It is cold at night and not that warm in the day.

Fishing is great if you like that  

Bars are good if you like that 

Renting a car is good idea

Cobo is not for me overall but some people love it

----------


## arcticcat522

> Who does she work for? I was just looking into ours and for places like that we'd have essentially armed escorts taking us to and from sites
> 
> Actually if we go to China we get a driver and translator with us too



Dont really want to say who shes working for. I imagine she will have a driver. Staying at some secure compound with some other contractors. I imagine it will be that same as when she was in Oman. I'll need to ask more questions. I typically dont worry but a little more so about Africa. I'll try to dig up insurance papers and see if it says anything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That kind of thing is not part of normal life insurance. Likely the company has a separate policy covering these areas that is specific about kidnapping, etc.

----------


## visualk

> We were in Puerto Vallarta, at the Hilton. Went out to a handful of places; the local mall, department stores, pharmacy, restaurants, etc. Definitely didn't expect masks to be so popular, we were hoping to have a mask-free vacation, but whatever lol




Did you guys stay at this Hilton: https://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/pvr...lusive-resort/

If so, how was the resort? Did you guys venture out to downtown PV? Any tips you can share. 
Cheers!

----------


## s2k_boi

Guess we are booked to go end of March. Sounds like we don't need to do anything to leave Canada and still need a negative test to get back in? 

Also, haven't looked at the exchange rates yet but is USD or Peso's better?

----------


## R-Audi

You only need the Antigen test to get back in now (same as US) ... hotel we are staying at provides them for free. Cant friggin wait.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Way too dry, come back to Alberta with skin feeling worse than when you left. Ocean is unusable. Night time gets cold. To each their own, lots of people like it. Personally though, I'll never be back.



Have been to Cabo at least 14 times. Only once was the ocean unusable, only for a day or so, due to Jellyfish. Oh and once during a tropical storm. You must have stayed on the Pacific side.

----------


## Misterman

> Have been to Cabo at least 14 times. Only once was the ocean unusable, only for a day or so, due to Jellyfish. Oh and once during a tropical storm. You must have stayed on the Pacific side.



I'm not aware of a Carribean side of Cabo, so yeah Pacific it was. Do you just mean you were tucked into that little cove by the marina or something? All the resorts are south and east facing, leaving the beach wide open to the Pacific.

----------


## shakalaka

Cabo is deff. the worst side to be on if you want to be in the ocean. From what I understand that coast has a lot of dangerous riptides in most of the beaches, among other shit like jellyfish etc. If you want to chill in the ocean then the Playa Del Carmen/Cancun side is apparently the best.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I made a handy diagram for y'all.

----------


## The_Penguin

Cabo San Lucas (The Town) which is what I assume people mean when they say "Cabo" has a long stretch of swimmable beach on the Sea of Cortez side. There are a few resorts along that stretch.

San Jose Del Cabo (the City) or the Los Cabos corridor where a lot of the all-inclusive resorts are, not so much.

----------


## Misterman

> Cabo San Lucas (The Town) which is what I assume people mean when they say "Cabo" has a long stretch of swimmable beach on the Sea of Cortez side. There are a few resorts along that stretch.
> 
> San Jose Del Cabo (the City) or the Los Cabos corridor where a lot of the all-inclusive resorts are, not so much.



 That's why I asked if you were at a little more obscure spot around the east facing side of the peninsula

----------


## The_Penguin

> That's why I asked if you were at a little more obscure spot around the east facing side of the peninsula



Not trying to be a dick (it comes naturally  :Smilie:  ) but Medano Beach is neither "obscure" nor a "tiny cove near the marina". It's extremely popular.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Every time I think this guy is having a legit conversation I'm proven wrong. This sounds like a me problem.

----------


## Shlade

Planning on going next month towards end of April. Can hardly wait.

----------


## BavarianBeast

There are three nice beaches on the pacific side you can swim on within 5-35 minutes from downtown. Just have to climb some rocks or water taxi to get to two of them. Playa empacadora, playa pelicanos and playa del armour.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I appreciate a good rock boner as much as the next guy, but I still think Mexico sucks as a vacation spot in any buffet resort format.

----------


## Buster

> I appreciate a good rock boner as much as the next guy, but I still think Mexico sucks as a vacation spot in any buffet resort format.



Beaches get boring in like 5 minutes.

----------


## mr2mike

This applies to people's vacation photos too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like beaches like this.

----------


## taemo

> I like beaches like this.



^one thing I don't like about the Caribbean sea is the seaweed problem, but otherwise yeah beaches and water is better than the pacific ocean side

----------


## Misterman

> I appreciate a good rock boner as much as the next guy, but I still think Mexico sucks as a vacation spot in any buffet resort format.



If I had my choice I'd definitely prefer to go have an adventure in Thailand or something again. But I'm not quite ready to strap my 1 year old to a scooter in Phuket traffic yet. I know, I should live a little.

----------


## Mogg

Has anyone used a positive Covid test from AHS to reenter Canada? Where did you get your proof?

I cannot find a document that meets the GofC requirements (name, address of lab, type of test etc) within MyAlbertaId. My worry is that some check in Nazi will not allow my test from January then I will be SOL at the airport. 




From https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...ntering-canada
When you arrive at the border, you must present a valid negative test result (paper or electronic proof) or proof of a previous positive molecular test result taken at least 10 calendar days and no more than 180 calendar days before entering Canada. Counting starts the day after your test.

The proof must include:

traveller name and date of birth
name and civic address of the laboratory or testing provider that administered or professionally observed the test
the date on which the test was taken
the type of test taken
the test result
Keep proof of your test results with you for the 14-day period that begins on the day you enter Canada.

Arriving without an accepted COVID-19 test
Testing facilities and expenses

----------


## cidley69

> Has anyone used a positive Covid test from AHS to reenter Canada? Where did you get your proof?
> 
> I cannot find a document that meets the GofC requirements (name, address of lab, type of test etc) within MyAlbertaId. My worry is that some check in Nazi will not allow my test from January then I will be SOL at the airport. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...ntering-canada
> When you arrive at the border, you must present a valid negative test result (paper or electronic proof) or proof of a previous positive molecular test result taken at least 10 calendar days and no more than 180 calendar days before entering Canada. Counting starts the day after your test.
> ...



We came back from Mexico In January using Positive Test results; got them from the doctor. I called mine and asked him for print of of the NetCare lab test results, he mailed it to me for free (this might be rare). Wife went to see her doctor and requested a note that included print off of test results and doctor letter interpreting them.

We came to same conclusion, the version of test results public can access does not meet requirements noted on Gov website.

----------


## R-Audi

Antigen tests are cheap now.. seems like more hassle to get that paperwork. Hotel we are going to provides the Antigens for free as well.

----------


## Mogg

> We came back from Mexico In January using Positive Test results; got them from the doctor. I called mine and asked him for print of of the NetCare lab test results, he mailed it to me for free (this might be rare). Wife went to see her doctor and requested a note that included print off of test results and doctor letter interpreting them.
> 
> We came to same conclusion, the version of test results public can access does not meet requirements noted on Gov website.



What a joke.
This is another good example of how efficient AHS is. AHS could easily make these documents (in proper format) available instead of forcing people to go back to their doctor for billable hours (to AHS).

----------


## Shlade

Booked for Cancun towards end if april. Time to start doing cardio...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Or just buy louder shirts. Everyone know rich guys wear ugly shirts, and rich guys are attractive . . . .

----------


## redline

> If I had my choice I'd definitely prefer to go have an adventure in Thailand or something again. But I'm not quite ready to strap my 1 year old to a scooter in Phuket traffic yet. I know, I should live a little.



That 24hr flight to Thailand sux major ass, the beach’s and water are better in thailand over Mexico but for a beach vacation can’t beat the cheap short flights to Mexico

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Or just buy louder shirts. Everyone know rich guys wear ugly shirts, and rich guys are attractive . . . .

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes that.

----------


## lasimmon

> Antigen tests are cheap now.. seems like more hassle to get that paperwork. Hotel we are going to provides the Antigens for free as well.



Lots of Hotels are 2+ hour wait to book your test then the time to do the test... If you have the positive get the note from your Doc and be done with it.

----------


## OTown

Got my trip booked to Tulum/Playa del carmen. Early April.

Regarding COVID, I tested positive on a quick test months ago but it was during the time AHS weren't doing any PCR testing for regular healthy folks. So i never really got a full positive PCR test to even get the paperwork. Wonder how that works?

----------


## pheoxs

> Got my trip booked to Tulum/Playa del carmen. Early April.
> 
> Regarding COVID, I tested positive on a quick test months ago but it was during the time AHS weren't doing any PCR testing for regular healthy folks. So i never really got a full positive PCR test to even get the paperwork. Wonder how that works?



Didnt get a pcr test so doesnt count, as far as arrivecan is concerned. Youd need a negative test to return same as everyone else. Either negative antigen test the day of or the day before your Canada flight or a pcr test 72 hours before boarding your Canada flight

----------


## OTown

Ok that was my understanding of the rules as well. I'm still well within the 90 days so unlikely to test positive on a quick test. My concern was that a PCR test would still get my testing positive (they say you can test positive for several months later)

----------


## R-Audi

Ive heard it go both ways. Friends went and paid for a PCR a month after getting a positive rapid and both came back negative.. they were hoping to get a positive for travel reasons. They were told it depends on how strong the virus was and likely wouldnt last with a weaker omicron.

Down to 10 days till PV for me now!

----------


## Misterman

> Has anyone used a positive Covid test from AHS to reenter Canada? Where did you get your proof?
> 
> I cannot find a document that meets the GofC requirements (name, address of lab, type of test etc) within MyAlbertaId. My worry is that some check in Nazi will not allow my test from January then I will be SOL at the airport. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From https://travel.gc.ca/travel-covid/tr...ntering-canada
> When you arrive at the border, you must present a valid negative test result (paper or electronic proof) or proof of a previous positive molecular test result taken at least 10 calendar days and no more than 180 calendar days before entering Canada. Counting starts the day after your test.
> ...



Your PCR(if you got one) should have all those details on it. I had to pay for my own PCR since AHS doesn't offer them to anyone who isn't hospitalized. It was definitely the golden ticket for travel. Entered my info in the ArriveCAN app, showed the positive PCR results to the Westjet ticket counter guy when I checked in, then breezed through immigration when I landed back in Calgary. They did not ask to see anything when re-entering Canada, it was only verified by the airline in Mexico. 

I believe there was a caveat that allowed you to use a positive test from Canada that has no information, if you get a doctors note to confirm your covid was real.

----------


## s2k_boi

So looks like they’re still enforcing face masks? Anyone want to comment whose been recently?

----------


## killramos

On airplanes?

I doubt that one is going away any time soon.

----------


## s2k_boi

Sorry, not on planes. I knew that one wasn’t going away. I meant in Cancun or where you stayed.

----------


## pheoxs

Just left Blue Bay Esmeralda today.

Masks required in the restaurants when going to your table and going up for food to any of the buffet or salad bars. They also give you a plastic glove for handling any of the scoops. They provide masks at the front if you don’t have one. Beyond that no masks elsewhere at the resort. Bars / pool area / hallways they didn’t care.

Shuttles they ask you to put on masks when getting on, most people wear them for the trip but some took them off. No one ever cared or said anything.

A few of the excursions required masks, similar to above, food areas or sometimes at the checkin counters where it’s crowded. But overall 90% of the time no masks.

Both airports and the flight require masks though, that’s not optional.

----------


## shakalaka

Going this Saturday. I believe the antigen test requirement will still be in place when coming back on the 28th. 

Been so long since did an all-inclusive, for a la carte's do they allow shorts. I feel like there being a rule that must be wearing pants and no sleeveless tops etc.

----------


## Misterman

> Going this Saturday. I believe the antigen test requirement will still be in place when coming back on the 28th. 
> 
> Been so long since did an all-inclusive, for a la carte's do they allow shorts. I feel like there being a rule that must be wearing pants and no sleeveless tops etc.



The rule is generally closed toe shoes and no tank tops. I've never had a problem entering with sandals though. I always wear shorts. Your specific resort might very.

----------


## pheoxs

> Going this Saturday. I believe the antigen test requirement will still be in place when coming back on the 28th. 
> 
> Been so long since did an all-inclusive, for a la carte's do they allow shorts. I feel like there being a rule that must be wearing pants and no sleeveless tops etc.



Our resort did free antigen tests if you booked at the concierge ahead of time. Took all of 5 minutes to do the test. You can do the test the day before flying, even if it’s a bit over 24 hours with the current rules today. 10 am test on Wed for a 5pm flight Thurs is allowed.

Our resort said pants only, no shorts but a couple with us always tried with shorts and once got turned away and once warned. The other 5 times they got in without issue but it did seem the resort was much busier as we left vs when we got there so they may start caring more ask things book up. We booked late dinners anyways (830) to enjoy the sun / not rush back after excursions so pants were fine to wear anyways. Some moisquitos out at night so pants aren’t the worst

They wouldn’t let us book a dinner reso our first night because we arrived in the afternoon but you can just go to some of the restaurants at dinner time and ask to wait to get a spot anyways. There was a nice bar beside two of the restaurants so we’d just sit and drink while waiting to get in that first night. Then reservations after that.

----------


## killramos

I’m trying to picture what you would have to look like to be turned away from a Mexican all inclusive resort restaurant  :ROFL!:

----------


## Masked Bandit

> I’m trying to picture what you would have to look like to be turned away from a Mexican all inclusive resort restaurant



The adult only one the wife & I go to have mandatory long pants & closed toe shoes for men for dinner, no exceptions whatsoever. No buffet for dinner, all a la carte.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The pants and real shoes thing is a rule lots of places. The resorts are trying to uphold a certain image.

----------


## shakalaka

Yea I remember that being a thing. I loaded up on shorts so time to do a bit of swapping before heading out tomorrow. Haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

One pair of dress pants or chinos and some socks a loafers and you are good to go.

----------


## pheoxs

> The adult only one the wife & I go to have mandatory long pants & closed toe shoes for men for dinner, no exceptions whatsoever. No buffet for dinner, all a la carte.



Yup that’s all it is, gives it a bit more of a formal vibe than shorts and sandals. Sneakers and any pants are fine.

----------


## Shlade

Im super excited they got rid of the testing for coming back. I'll be going to Riu Cancun next month... 3rd time going its gonna be a good time. Hopefully even less rules by mid April time.

----------


## B.Spilner

Just got back from Tulum last week, masks only needed in the restaurants and buffets. Buffets were handing out a plastic glove to dish food out. Other then that, you wouldn't know about covid....

----------


## Misterman

> Im super excited they got rid of the testing for coming back. I'll be going to Riu Cancun next month... 3rd time going its gonna be a good time. Hopefully even less rules by mid April time.



There's a decent dive bar across the street with happy hour deals on tacos. With the buffet food at the Riu, we found ourselves heading over there most days. A La Cartes were really good though.

----------


## danno

I’ve never brought pants to a Mexican resort and went to all a la cartes. Maybe I didn’t go high end but all were 4.5 stars at least.

----------


## Shlade

> There's a decent dive bar across the street with happy hour deals on tacos. With the buffet food at the Riu, we found ourselves heading over there most days. A La Cartes were really good though.



Been to it before! Lots of good spots around the area since its literally across the street from downtown.

----------


## R-Audi

Got back saturday night from Puerto Vallarta. Masks were required walking into the restaurants, but very few people with them around the resort or in town. Like all other Covid rules some didnt make sense.. order a drink from the pool, no mask is fine. Walk up to the bar, get that mask on. 

Had to have them on thrpoughout the flight and in both airports, but that was expected. Dreamliner was substantially better than previous planes though!!

----------


## shakalaka

Back as well from Cancun...and most of the comments re: rules there are correct. Only thing I suggest is you book your Antigen test a day before at your resort cause I did the morning of and line-up was crazy. But as of April 1 won't be needing it anyway so it doesn't matter. I personally came back more stressed rather less so wasn't fun for me considering I worked mostly every day but I guess still nice to have a bit of a change of scenery.

----------


## Masked Bandit

Has anyone paid the Mexican visitor tax? I read about it before we left, seemed pretty hit or miss as to whether or not you would have to provide proof anywhere.

----------


## shakalaka

We were asked for 10USD per room at the Resort when checking out. Nothing at the Airport.

I believe this was mentioned in the booking information beforehand as well.

----------


## R-Audi

Never heard of the visitor tax unless its added to the hotel bill.

----------


## Masked Bandit

> We were asked for 10USD per room at the Resort when checking out. Nothing at the Airport.
> 
> I believe this was mentioned in the booking information beforehand as well.






> Never heard of the visitor tax unless its added to the hotel bill.



The stuff they charge at the hotel is different I believe.

----------


## pheoxs

2usd per person per day during check in at the resort. 20$ to visit tulum and a protected sea turtle area for snorkeling. Thats all we had to pay as environmental fees while there.

----------


## lasimmon

> Has anyone paid the Mexican visitor tax? I read about it before we left, seemed pretty hit or miss as to whether or not you would have to provide proof anywhere.



According to trip advisor it’s not being enforced yet. But that could change at any time. Right now you can politely decline.

----------


## mr2mike

Anyone else see how shitty WestJet is with respect to paying extra to have ability to change your flights?
But booked same flights with Delta. Cheaper and no fee to change flights.
Gone are the good deal, it's a Calgary company days.

----------


## pheoxs

> Anyone else see how shitty WestJet is with respect to paying extra to have ability to change your flights?
> But booked same flights with Delta. Cheaper and no fee to change flights.
> Gone are the good deal, it's a Calgary company days.



Westjet went to shit years ago but especially so in the pandemic. We couldn't get WJD or a refund from our Westjet Vacation for over a year and then they'd only give us Westjet dollars that expire. Then when we did try to rebook our vacation you can't do Westjet dollars + vacation online so it was hours of waiting on hold trying to get through just to book. I've lost any care for flying WJ and will happily take Air Canada instead even though AC also sucks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

WJ just followed the AC business model. Why not? If people still keep buying tickets on the expensive, late airline with no direct flights to anywhere and the worst customer service on earth, why would WestJet bother to be 20x better than AC when they could just be twice as good?

----------


## mr2mike

Ok good to know. Not a very frequent phlier and don't live in Aspen so probably late to the game.

----------


## ExtraSlow

WJ is much worse than it used to be, but I think still notably better than AC. Much better than AC for a resident of Calgary due to the benefit of Calgary being the hub. 

The issues with refunds being wjd, problems with wjd, vouchers etc are real. I've had some complaints.

----------


## taemo

thoughts on Cancun side in November?
risky with a chance of hurricane season although didnt seem too bad the past couple of years.

----------


## lasimmon

> thoughts on Cancun side in November?
> risky with a chance of hurricane season although didnt seem too bad the past couple of years.



Mid to late November has always been fine for us…

----------


## R-Audi

Ive done storm season in Puerto Vallarta (Sept) and it was awesome. Days were hot until about 6pm then it was a torrential downpour for 1-2hrs, then clear skies. (Albiet humid as F)

----------


## dirtsniffer

Holy fuck. I had to wait over 2 hours in Cancun yesterday for some sunwing check in bullshit. Already checked in online, carry on only but couldn't get through security. Had to wait with like 500-600 people to show some gate agent my passport, arrivecan and vaccine passport. Fucking bullshit sunwing

----------


## pheoxs

> Holy fuck. I had to wait over 2 hours in Cancun yesterday for some sunwing check in bullshit. Already checked in online, carry on only but couldn't get through security. Had to wait with like 500-600 people to show some gate agent my passport, arrivecan and vaccine passport. Fucking bullshit sunwing



That is the one thing I gotta give Westjet. Entire Cancun airport was packed, every check in counter was fucking mess of lines snaking out the door and then the last bank of check in counters sits Westjet with not a soul in line and 0 wait.

----------


## Buster

You guys are really selling it

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sunwing. Jesus why do you hate yourself? You know real airlines fly there right?



I'll just quote myself here.

----------


## shakalaka

Wait on sunning is only for the peasants that do not upgrade to elite. Haha.

----------


## killramos

Sunwing Elite lol

----------


## Buster

If you're "elite", do you go to Mexico?

----------


## killramos

On sunwing lol

----------


## shakalaka

Of course you two only fly in your private G6's as we all know.

----------


## danno

pretty sure i mentioned it early in this thread, that's the worst thing with sunwing. although with westjet switching to buses it may get worse with them too. but i'll just do by own private transfer to the resort.

----------


## dirtsniffer

First time I have done sunwing.. didn't know it was shit, but can confirm it to be true. Had a great time at the grand palladium though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like Mexico. Can't wait to get back.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Holy fuck. I had to wait over 2 hours in Cancun yesterday for some sunwing check in bullshit. Already checked in online, carry on only but couldn't get through security. Had to wait with like 500-600 people to show some gate agent my passport, arrivecan and vaccine passport. Fucking bullshit sunwing



2 hours? Luxury! Try Sunwing in Jamaica.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'll just quote myself here.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I can confirm that I won't experience sunwing again

----------


## Shlade

> Holy fuck. I had to wait over 2 hours in Cancun yesterday for some sunwing check in bullshit. Already checked in online, carry on only but couldn't get through security. Had to wait with like 500-600 people to show some gate agent my passport, arrivecan and vaccine passport. Fucking bullshit sunwing



How did that work with arrivecan and the vaccine? Just show your vaccine proof on your phone and show you booked in to the arrive can etc before boarding back to canada?

----------


## lasimmon

I’m flying sunwing next Saturday. Better flight times and $800 cheaper than anything else I could book for where we are going. Worth it if I have to spend an extra hour in some bs line at the airport.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Im flying sunwing next Saturday. Better flight times and $800 cheaper than anything else I could book for where we are going. Worth it if I have to spend an extra hour in some bs line at the airport.



/BeforePic

----------


## Shlade

> I’m flying sunwing next Saturday. Better flight times and $800 cheaper than anything else I could book for where we are going. Worth it if I have to spend an extra hour in some bs line at the airport.



Im going with sunwing in a couple weeks as well. Opted to do the elite package this time and be fancy. Will advise how all goes lol

----------


## R-Audi

> Holy fuck. I had to wait over 2 hours in Cancun yesterday for some sunwing check in bullshit. Already checked in online, carry on only but couldn't get through security. Had to wait with like 500-600 people to show some gate agent my passport, arrivecan and vaccine passport. Fucking bullshit sunwing



I had a similar experience leaving PV, but around 1.5hrs. Issue was there was 4 WJ flights (and one being a dreamliner) leaving within 4 hours, so they were slammed with 4 gates. Loved watching people asshole it up and trying to find shortcuts.

----------


## lasimmon

> Im going with sunwing in a couple weeks as well. Opted to do the elite package this time and be fancy. Will advise how all goes lol



I did the same. I’ve done it before. Easier check in and quicker luggage retrieval.

----------


## OTown

The new dreamliner is very nice. Weather was outstanding when we went, though I got a pretty massive burn even with sunscreen. Covid is still around for a few things like buffet etc at the resort. Otherwise pretty much smooth sailing

----------


## lasimmon

Just got back from Mexico. Was a fantastic trip. Masks only needed for restaurants and airports. Not bad at all.

----------


## Shlade

wow shit show with sunwing currently. My flight was supposed to leave at 620am tomorrow and arrive for 350pm. Turns out theres a system wide issue and tons of people left in Mexico, Cuba etc since they cant get their check in and flight statuses working.

Now flight is scheduled to leave at 130pm (probably will change again) and somehow arrive at 1103pm? Explain that to me? 9 plus hours of flight for a direct flight? Am I missing something here??? Its 5 hours to Cancun from YYC... And were an hour behind Cancun time.

Fuck me.

----------


## lasimmon

> wow shit show with sunwing currently. My flight was supposed to leave at 620am tomorrow and arrive for 350pm. Turns out theres a system wide issue and tons of people left in Mexico, Cuba etc since they cant get their check in and flight statuses working.
> 
> Now flight is scheduled to leave at 130pm (probably will change again) and somehow arrive at 1103pm? Explain that to me? 9 plus hours of flight for a direct flight? Am I missing something here??? Its 5 hours to Cancun from YYC... And were an hour behind Cancun time.
> 
> Fuck me.



Both your times are basically the same no? Why didn’t the original time concern you?

Quick look and that flight goes YYC to Vancouver to Cancun?

----------


## jutes

The flight likely has stop to either drop off to pick up. In 2019 our aircraft was coming from Cuba to pick us up in Punta Cana. People in Cuba didnt know they had to fly south first lol.

----------


## Shlade

> Both your times are basically the same no? Why didn’t the original time concern you?
> 
> Cuba is also 2 hours ahead.



I had the same question for that one but figured fuck it considering we still have the entire evening.

At this rate, looking at the nightmare people are going through at airports and trying to get home, Im debating on almost cancelling.

----------


## lasimmon

> I had the same question for that one but figured fuck it considering we still have the entire evening.
> 
> At this rate, looking at the nightmare people are going through at airports and trying to get home, Im debating on almost cancelling.



Fixed my post. 

That flight stops in Vancouver to pick people up. That’s why it’s long.

----------


## Shlade

> Fixed my post. 
> 
> That flight stops in Vancouver to pick people up. Thats why its long.



THAT flight was specifically booked because it stated YYC to CUN and direct flight. 

If you look at the return flight its 5hrs. 

Unless I'm an idiot and missing something here....

----------


## pheoxs

> THAT flight was specifically booked because it stated YYC to CUN and direct flight. 
> 
> If you look at the return flight its 5hrs. 
> 
> Unless I'm an idiot and missing something here....



Your flight there says via: YVR which is Vancouver. It's basically a stopover and not a connecting flight. You land, people get off, people get on, you stay in your seat the whole time, then you fly south. Sucks and scammy of sunwing to show it as direct by claiming it as one flight number.

----------


## Shlade

> Your flight there says via: YVR which is Vancouver. It's basically a stopover and not a connecting flight. You land, people get off, people get on, you stay in your seat the whole time, then you fly south. Sucks and scammy of sunwing to show it as direct by claiming it as one flight number.



So it does.... Well thats annoying. Guess ill see how bad things get tomorrow. I have a feeling its going to be severely delayed again, if at all going tomorrow. Which sucks.

----------


## lasimmon

Yah that’s the direct and non-stop scam some airlines pull.

----------


## jutes

You don't pick sunwing for the in-flight experience.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Picking sunwing is a coin-flip gamble where you win if the experience is only a little worse than AC or WJ.

----------


## lasimmon

We just got back Saturday night with them and had no issues at all. Probably a better overall experience than my last WestJet trip. 

I do realize I got lucky though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Lol sunwing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Lol sunwing.



Timely.

----------


## jutes

Only delayed by 3-5 days and stranded in Cancun, it’s like an extra long vacation right?

----------


## mr2mike

> Only delayed by 3-5 days and stranded in Cancun, it’s like an extra long vacation right?



At some point you'd think people would just swap families hoping for a more enjoyable flight wait.

----------


## bjstare

> Only delayed by 3-5 days and stranded in Cancun, it’s like an extra long vacation right?



Depends how many infant toddlers are there, amirite?

----------


## killramos

Fucking infant toddlers

----------


## jutes

Some people are approaching 7 days without a return flight, it’s quite the spectacle reading the FB Sunwing comments. Cancun, PV and Dominican all have Sunwingers stuck. :popcorn:

----------


## Buster

I have no sympathy for people who travel over Christmas. That's just displaying poor judgement

----------


## Misterman

I know sunwing is shit, as experienced personally. But what's the story here that is specific to sunwing? Seemed like every carrier has been royally fucking people all across Canada this past week.

----------


## jutes

Seems to be a lack of crews.

----------


## killramos

> I know sunwing is shit, as experienced personally. But what's the story here that is specific to sunwing? Seemed like every carrier has been royally fucking people all across Canada this past week.



Becuase when the bottom falls out with sunwing, there is literally nothing below the surface.

----------


## haggis88

Surprised sunwing flights can even take off with all the peasants throwing rocks

----------


## max_boost

> I have no sympathy for people who travel over Christmas. That's just displaying poor judgement



While I agree that it’s not ideal, 
Still tho it’s a terrible situation

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Surprised sunwing flights can even take off with all the peasants throwing rocks



Wins internet.

----------


## mr2mike

> Seems to be a lack of crews.



Don't put this on Terry!

----------


## haggis88

I have to go to Orlando on the 5th of Jan

RIP me again  :Frown:

----------


## Clever

I hope they figure stuff out by spring. We are looking to go to PV at the beginning of April, we’ve never been before and the Hyatt Ziva was recommended by a coworker but it seems far. I was originally looking at the Hard Rock but mixed reviews. Also, my daughter’s passport expires in June, anyone know if this is going to be an issue?

----------


## ExtraSlow

What is your airline?

----------


## Clever

WestJet most likely.

----------


## Misterman

I'll be on Sunwing Feb 4th to Cancun. I hate to even give them any business at this point, but they're virtually the only option out of Edmonton if you want any sort of halfway reasonable flight times. Westjet is my preference, but they didn't get in till like midnight, and they were an extra 3 grand for the trip. I have the mind to go buy some trip interruption insurance from a third party just in case.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It's a good point. WJ is the clear winner for anyone travelling from Calgary to a "Sun destination" but the options are more complicated from other Canadian cities.

----------


## jutes

I would 100% drive down to Calgary from Edmonton for a westjet direct flight. Avoid the Sunwing BS, even if it means spending a bit more. My best experiences were with Air Transat out of Edmonton, but they don’t fly south from western Canada anymore.

----------


## gwill

anyone know where to get info on destinations sunwing flies direct to from Calgary. I called sunwing and they told me to try and book 100 different options to figure it out myself. This info Is super easy to find for West jet and air canada.

Trying to pick a destination to fly direct either from edmonton or Calgary to avoid going through Toronto. Westjet from edmonton has 4 options and it's all Mexico. Westjet from Calgary has 6 options on top of all the Mexico options.

As much as sunwing may suck flying out of Toronto is worst regardless of the airline.

On a side note the prices for most resorts I've been considering are more expensive now then mid dec. Was waiting to see if they'd drop in price but no luck there.

----------


## SJW

I'm going to the Bahamas late January. I booked with west jet though. Hopefully this nonsense ends. 

If i end up getting stuck for another week down there that's ok too.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> anyone know where to get info on destinations sunwing flies direct to from Calgary. I called sunwing and they told me to try and book 100 different options to figure it out myself. This info Is super easy to find for West jet and air canada.
> 
> Trying to pick a destination to fly direct either from edmonton or Calgary to avoid going through Toronto. Westjet from edmonton has 4 options and it's all Mexico. Westjet from Calgary has 6 options on top of all the Mexico options.
> 
> As much as sunwing may suck flying out of Toronto is worst regardless of the airline.
> 
> On a side note the prices for most resorts I've been considering are more expensive now then mid dec. Was waiting to see if they'd drop in price but no luck there.



This spreadsheet from the yycdeals outlines all the direct flight options and airlines. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...htmlview#gid=0

Also there's additional tabs for different departure cities to show their direct flight options.

----------


## lasimmon

nvm beat by 2legit

----------


## gwill

amazing. Thanks for the link.

----------


## Misterman

> I would 100% drive down to Calgary from Edmonton for a westjet direct flight. Avoid the Sunwing BS, even if it means spending a bit more. My best experiences were with Air Transat out of Edmonton, but they don’t fly south from western Canada anymore.



We did the transfer through Calgary last year, definitely have zero interest to do that again. Sick 1 year old crying for an hour and a half as we sat on the tarmac waiting for de-icing. And to add insult to injury, Westjet changed our plane from the Dreamliner, which was the main reason I even went through the hassle of dealing with Calgary at all. 

We've flown Sunwing at least 4 times I think. Only had one issue(other than the rude awakening the first time that their baggage allowance is 2 kilos lower than every other airline on earth). Issues happen, but the way they dealt with it, leaving us stranded in CUN for 14 hours, is my only hesitation about using them any more. They're cheap and will do whatever they can to avoid coughing up for another night. 

Now we have the Passenger Bill of Rights, so at least there is some retribution if shit goes sideways. But I'm not poor, so if we get stranded this time I'll just book the closest resort to the airport on Expedia and go stay there as long as we need to. But seeing that Westjet has been stranding people in CUN as well, it doesn't seem like you're safe with any carrier in the case of a weather event, just have to deal with it as it comes.

----------


## jutes

lol

*Sunwing Complaints / Plaintes*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/120444591854125

Some people going on 8 days waiting for flights home.

----------


## Buster

> lol
> 
> *Sunwing Complaints / Plaintes*
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/120444591854125
> 
> Some people going on 8 days waiting for flights home.



lol

The peasantry are upset.

----------


## killramos

Oh deer

----------


## gwill

going to guess other trips start to creep up in price... crappy deal for me.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

We're going to Loreto at the beginning of March, first time going to Mexico, seems like a more quiet little town than the big tourist hot spot, to which is more up my alley.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Loreto is a great time. I did a kayak trip there a little while back where we went to a couple of the islands like isla danzante and isla del Carmen. Some great snorkeling, diving and fishing there too. Great authentic Mexican food too. Enjoy!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Good to hear, looking forward to it!

----------


## BavarianBeast

Make sure to visit el Rey del tacos. Probably the best tacos I’ve ever had.

----------


## The_Penguin

> I'm going to the Bahamas late January. I booked with west jet though. Hopefully this nonsense ends.



Were there now. WestJet flight on the 24th zero issues, aside from someones evil spawn coughing on me at the airport and giving me the plague (cold not Covid. I hope.) Coming back on the 31st, fingers crossed.

----------


## Sentry

Lol sunwing. As always, the lesson to be learned here is don't be poor

----------


## killramos

Never be poor

----------


## ExtraSlow

There are levels of poor and levels of pain. Sunwing Mexico is the lowest level.

----------


## SJW

> There are levels of poor and levels of pain. Sunwing Mexico is the lowest level.



Is sunwing gonna go tits up after this debacle?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably government bailout.

----------


## killramos

> Probably government bailout.



Not Quebec enough for that

----------


## gwill

> Is sunwing gonna go tits up after this debacle?



sunwing recieved 475 million from the govt during covid. Also westjet has apparently bought sunwing(just read this today).

Westjets buyout needs to be approved by Canada's regulator.

----------


## haggis88

Westjet direct to Orlando, premium economy, one way $1600

Glad it's not me paying  :Smilie:

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Westjet direct to Orlando, premium economy, one way $1600
> 
> Glad it's not me paying



Keep on checking Expedia for Vegas trips and they've gone up 150 per person to almost 1k pp. I've never paid over 700, even at peak at a good hotel.

Westjet is the only option for direct flights too. Fml.

----------


## haggis88

> Keep on checking Expedia for Vegas trips and they've gone up 150 per person to almost 1k pp. I've never paid over 700, even at peak at a good hotel.
> 
> Westjet is the only option for direct flights too. Fml.



Clearing your cookies in between each search or using incognito mode I hope!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Clearing your cookies in between each search or using incognito mode I hope!



Yeah do your research in incognito mode.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Oddly enough I’ve probably been on 10-15 sunwing flights to Mexico and only had 1 issue which was a 3 hour delay. Not a bad track record.

When we flew from Kelowna to Calgary over the Christmas holidays, our poor person airline Flair, was the only one that didn’t get cancelled and we made it back to Calgary while all other lines jerked their customers around for days. 

I’m not saying the cheap airlines are great because they are all absolute shit here. I just always buy the cheapest one and hope for the best because I guess I’m a cheap ass!

----------


## haggis88

> I’m not saying the cheap airlines are great because they are all absolute shit here. I just always buy the cheapest one and hope for the best because I guess I’m a cheap ass!



Becoming a more common mentality and not just for cheap asses - mostly looking from the angle of "well I'm gonna be treated like shit anyway, so why pay more for it?"

I agree to an extent

----------


## Misterman

> Oddly enough I’ve probably been on 10-15 sunwing flights to Mexico and only had 1 issue which was a 3 hour delay. Not a bad track record.
> 
> When we flew from Kelowna to Calgary over the Christmas holidays, our poor person airline Flair, was the only one that didn’t get cancelled and we made it back to Calgary while all other lines jerked their customers around for days. 
> 
> I’m not saying the cheap airlines are great because they are all absolute shit here. I just always buy the cheapest one and hope for the best because I guess I’m a cheap ass!



For me it's much less about the fact that shit happens. Because shit happens with every airline. With Sunwing it's more about how they handle it when shit does inevitably happen. When we got delayed for 3 hours leaving Cancun years ago, they gave us a 50$ food voucher. But then we got delayed again at 9pm, when everything in that airport closes. We were delayed until 5am. There is no water to drink anywhere, no food, parents with young kids that have run out of diapers, people who are smokers that are trapped inside and can't smoke. If they weren't going to send everyone back to a resort or hotel or whatever, the least they could do is have some airport rep bring in some bottled water, and usher people out to smoke and whatnot. 

I was finally able to negotiate all these terms with the supposed Sunwing rep that finally showed up at 1am. But the passengers certainly didn't help at all, everyone was devolved into blathering idiots that just wanted to yell at the rep about how they would never fly Sunwing again. All said and done when we finally got out of there the next morning, they handed us a 75$ travel voucher with a one year expiry date. 

I feel like WJ would've had us on another flight pretty quickly, or put us back to a hotel for the time being.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Clearing your cookies in between each search or using incognito mode I hope!



I feel like I'm missing something here. No I don't do that. Edit: I did do it and it's now 200 more pp lol. But what's the point of doing it?

----------


## bjstare

> For me it's much less about the fact that shit happens. Because shit happens with every airline. With Sunwing it's more about how they handle it when shit does inevitably happen. When we got delayed for 3 hours leaving Cancun years ago, they gave us a 50$ food voucher. But then we got delayed again at 9pm, when everything in that airport closes. We were delayed until 5am. There is no water to drink anywhere, no food, parents with young kids that have run out of diapers, people who are smokers that are trapped inside and can't smoke. If they weren't going to send everyone back to a resort or hotel or whatever, the least they could do is have some airport rep bring in some bottled water, and usher people out to smoke and whatnot. 
> 
> I was finally able to negotiate all these terms with the supposed Sunwing rep that finally showed up at 1am. But the passengers certainly didn't help at all, everyone was devolved into blathering idiots that just wanted to yell at the rep about how they would never fly Sunwing again. All said and done when we finally got out of there the next morning, they handed us a 75$ travel voucher with a one year expiry date. 
> 
> I feel like WJ would've had us on another flight pretty quickly, or put us back to a hotel for the time being.



tl;dr - things went exactly as expected when going to a third world country with a cut rate travel company

----------


## Misterman

> I feel like I'm missing something here. No I don't do that. Edit: I did do it and it's now 200 more pp lol. But what's the point of doing it?



There's an old boomer conspiracy floating around that the internet tracks what you're looking for, and then slowly starts raising the price every time you come back.

----------


## jutes

> There's an old boomer conspiracy floating around that the internet tracks what you're looking for, and then slowly starts raising the price every time you come back.



That’s false. Boomers don’t internet.

----------


## Misterman

> tl;dr - things went exactly as expected when going to a third world country with a cut rate travel company



No, not at all. What do you mean "cut rate"? Sunwing is normally about the same price as every other carrier.

----------


## killramos

lol its now controversial to call sunwing cut rate now?

I thought that was well established.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you fly sunwing (from Calgary) and don't pay a cut rate fare, you are going on my ignore list.

----------


## Misterman

> lol it’s now controversial to call sunwing cut rate now?
> 
> I thought that was well established.





No. I was looking for clarification on what "Cut rate" means? They obviously operate as cheaply as they can, but their fares don't seem to be cut rate under normal circumstances. I've definitely never booked a Sunwing trip outside of this years, due to it's pricing. Or do people consider a 50$ price difference to be cut rate?

----------


## killramos

Sunwing is cheap and you get crap. There is my definition.

Yea its a race to the bottom with everyone in a very competitive market so its not like you can expect quarter price vacations. That doesnt mean they arent cut rate.

Sunwing knows who they are. Its their customers who are deluded.

----------


## bjstare

The last time I went to mexico was like 2009, and we went with sunwing. They had little crt tvs above every third or fourth row like most airlines had back in 1995. It was hilariously bad. That’s my only point of reference, and I’ve made an (apparently accurate) assumption that not much has changed.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> The last time I went to mexico was like 2009, and we went with sunwing. They had little crt tvs above every third or fourth row like most airlines had back in 1995. It was hilariously bad. That’s my only point of reference, and I’ve made an (apparently accurate) assumption that not much has changed.



Ya well now they're better. You have ti download your own Netflix movies, so there!

----------


## The_Penguin

> Were there now. WestJet flight on the 24th zero issues, aside from someones evil spawn coughing on me at the airport and giving me the plague (cold not Covid. I hope.) Coming back on the 31st, fingers crossed.



Made it back last night. Arrived alongside 3 flights from Mexico. No issues with luggage, was actually smoother than the L.A. trip in Aug.

----------


## redline

We flew WestJet right before Xmas , hour delay leaving Calgary , 2.5 hrs to get our bags in Cancun … 

We were 20 mins from the Cancun airport and it took three hours to get to the air port … then 6 hr delay from WestJet on the way back …

----------


## Misterman

> We flew WestJet right before Xmas , hour delay leaving Calgary , 2.5 hrs to get our bags in Cancun … 
> 
> We were 20 mins from the Cancun airport and it took three hours to get to the air port … then 6 hr delay from WestJet on the way back …



Was the delay getting to the airport due to the road construction? I've heard there is construction somewhere that's been randomly delaying travel times for certain people.

----------


## redline

> Was the delay getting to the airport due to the road construction? I've heard there is construction somewhere that's been randomly delaying travel times for certain people.



Yes the over pass that leads to the airport is being twined plus the main highway is expanding in that area. Total shit show, if going to Cancun plan your trip back to the airport accordingly. Good thing the plane was delayed cause we would have missed the flight with the traffic  lol

----------


## jutes

Getting spicy in Mexico around the western resorts. Shelter in place!

Pew pew.

----------


## thinmyster

We flew sunwing to cancun Dec 20 and returned the 27th. No delays leaving but we had a 5-6 hour delay coming home. 

We flew home on a different carrier (larger plane cant remember the carrier) 3/3/3 which was probably just over 3/4 full.

Got lucky but worked out fine for us.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Getting spicy in Mexico around the western resorts. Shelter in place!
> 
> Pew pew.



I have never been, but I just can't wait to never go there. Mexico just sounds so, _so_ very excellent!
I'll continue spending the extra $400 to go to San Diego.

*searches for flex thread

----------


## killramos

The solution, as always

----------


## vengie

Friends of mine leave for Mexico today. 

RIP.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I leave in 21 days. But not on sunwing and not to Mazatlan, so I have a coin-flip chance of surviving. Certainly spending what I consider "don't be poor" money on the trip, but maybe the fact that I'm mad about the price just exposes my poorness.
I will meditate on this.

----------


## jutes

Im sure everyone will be fine. Those resorts have pretty good security and the dudes in the entrance booths are adequately armed and trained.

----------


## killramos

lol. You think those guards will put their lives and the lives of their families on the line for your sorry ass?

----------


## jutes

ha!

----------


## mr2mike

ES could pull off the Marty Byrde look. I bet that's why he's going there at this time. Sort things out.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ES could pull off the Marty Byrde look. I bet that's why he's going there at this time. Sort things out.





Holy fuck... It all adds up. ES owns the new strip club!

----------


## ExtraSlow

You guys, don't blow my cover.

----------


## Misterman

> I leave in 21 days. But not on sunwing and not to Mazatlan, so I have a coin-flip chance of surviving. Certainly spending what I consider "don't be poor" money on the trip, but maybe the fact that I'm mad about the price just exposes my poorness.
> I will meditate on this.



We are almost poor there together. I leave in 28 days. Maybe it's my subconscious brain justifying my poorness, but I've found that you actually don't want to overspend in Mexico. Going to too nice of a place means you end up at a boring retirement facility. I try to spend enough to not be staying at some spring break party dump, but also low enough that I don't have to share my musicless misery with Gertrude and Ethel around the pool.

----------


## Misterman

Had a buddy just get back to Edmonton from Cancun on Sunwing on the 7th. Smooth sailing for him, no flight delays or issues.

----------


## mr2mike

It's almost like Christmas holidays are over.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's almost like Christmas holidays are over.



Are you trying to say you _didn't see that coming a mile away_?

----------


## spike98

> We flew WestJet right before Xmas , hour delay leaving Calgary , 2.5 hrs to get our bags in Cancun  
> 
> We were 20 mins from the Cancun airport and it took three hours to get to the air port  then 6 hr delay from WestJet on the way back



WS2311 originally suppose to fly out on the 21st? Sounds like exactly my experience. 4 hours to drive from Tulum to CUN. It was shitty. But not as shitty as the folks that were getting cancelled heading to YVR.

----------


## spike98

> Im sure everyone will be fine. Those resorts have pretty good security and the dudes in the entrance booths are adequately armed and trained.



There is a high chance that the cartels have money in most of the resorts anyways and a selection of the guards are cartel themselves. The service industry makes up 70% of their GDP and tourism is the majority of that. The mexican government and cartels would suffer greatly if anything happened significant enough to drive away the tourist dollars. 

And yes 
@killramos
 they will. Working in the industry is one of the most lucrative jobs you can have. I would guess the vast majority of them would put their life on the line to keep it.

----------


## killramos

And yet, the Cartels were actively fucking with tourist travel in Mazatlan over the previous weeks (blocking roads to beach areas with burning cars etc.).

A job isn’t very valuable if you are dead.

----------


## jutes

It won’t be good for anyone if a cartel raids a resort and holds hundreds of tourists hostage, or worse. Also, I don’t for a second think the booth dudes will do much of anything.

----------


## vengie

Cartels will not fuck with tourists.

A) Golden Goose
B) US Special forces

----------


## Misterman

> It's almost like Christmas holidays are over.



Yeah, weird, I know. The way everyone has been panicking about this Sunwing issue as if it was still going to be an issue at the end of January, thought I'd report that it's not.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Cartels seem chill.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sunwing seems chill.

----------


## haggis88

Aruba was chill, don't think I'd spend $900usd/night of my own money to stay there though

----------

